# I want to have a sexy time!



## vortrit (Nov 29, 2006)

I have decided to make an online journel to keep track of my progress. I've been doing my new routine for two days now, which goes:

Push

DB Bench Press
Incline DB Bench Press
Weighted Dips
DB Flyes
DB Rotations
Skullcrushers

Pull

Bent Over Rows
One-arm DB Rows
Wide Grip Pullups
Pulldowns
Shrugs
DB Rear Lateral Raise
DB Curls
Wrist Curls

Legs

Squats
Deadlift
DB Lunge
Good Mornings
Leg Press
Standing Calf Raise


I did the push routine. It went well, but I think I could have lifted more weight.

As well, I did the push routine tonigh. It was very intense. I do think I will drop one of the first two rows though as it took longer than I thought. I am going to make it more like this:

Pull

Bent Over Rows (12, 10, 8, 6)
Wide Grip Pullups (12, 10, 8, 6)
Pulldowns (12, 10, 8, 6)
Shrugs (12, 10, 8, 6)
DB Rear Lateral Raise (12, 10, 8, 6)
DB Curls (12, 10, 8, 6)
Wrist Curls (12, 10, 8, 6)

I may change the reps a little too. For example do only 3 sets on the DB Curls and Wrist Curls...

My goal right now is mainly to add mass to my chest and back.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 29, 2006)

Wed. = Ab / Cardio day.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

Best journal title ever.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Best journal title ever.



Thanks.

Push day is going to be:

Pull

Bent Over Rows
One-arm DB Rows
Wide Grip Pullups
Shrugs
DB Rear Lateral Raise
DB Curls
Wrist Curls

I'm taking out the pulldowns.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Push day is going to be:
> 
> ...



You wont regret it. WG Pull/Chin ups will kill you in ways Pulldowns never could .


----------



## vortrit (Nov 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> You wont regret it. WG Pull/Chin ups will kill you in ways Pulldowns never could .




I'm definatly feeling it from last night.

I think I may need to do something to make my push day a bit more challenging though.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

Switch Incline Press with Standing Overhead Press?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Best journal title ever.



Yeah, I wonder why John H hasn't made an appearance yet.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Switch Incline Press with Standing Overhead Press?



You mean Military Press? That's what I was thinking about adding, but I wasn't sure what to drop.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2006)

vortrit said:


> You mean Military Press? That's what I was thinking about adding, but I wasn't sure what to drop.



Yeah, Military Press.

IMO i'd drop Incline Bench. You're already doing a few horizontal presses, but i think Dips is the only vertical one youre using. Plus Military Press will hit your lateral delts pretty well too.

I just dont see the need for two kinds of bench press in one session.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2006)

Good idea. It will be:

Push

DB Bench Press
Military Press
Weighted Dips
DB Flyes
DB Rotations
Skullcrushers


I did legs today. It went well. I think I'll leave it like it is. I may do step ups instead of lunges once in awhile though.


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

So whats some of your 1rm's? Trying to gauge where you are now and where you will be 6-12 months from now.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> So whats some of your 1rm's? Trying to gauge where you are now and where you will be 6-12 months from now.



Probably not very much.  

Actually, I do not know, but I will try to write them down. I'm bad about writing down weight, but I have a lot of what I do remembered.

I can't really bench very much. Probably about 150, but I've never tried it with rest. I am also not a fan of benching to see how much I can bench though.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2006)

Also, my stats right now.

184 lbs.
9% bodyfat.


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

Height?
Years training?
Favorite workouts, if any...
Bodybuilder or Powerlifter?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Height?
> Years training?
> Favorite workouts, if any...
> Bodybuilder or Powerlifter?




Height: 6'
Years of Training: One, but after about three years off. I did 2 years of training before that, but only did weights about twice a week with an upper/ lower split. At that time I did a lot of swimming.
Favorite Workouts: I really like doing leg work. I love doing squats or anything to do with legs. Of course, I like doing all of them. I'm becoming a fan of the compound excersises.
Bodybuilding. I'd like to put on more mass, and keep the body fat about where it's at, then maybe lower it to about 6% before next summer depending on how I look by then.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2006)

vortrit said:


> Good idea. It will be:
> Push
> 
> DB Bench Press
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2006)

It's chest day again today, so we see how it goes. I'm snowed in, so I'll have to do it all here at home, which should not be a problem.

Snow sucks. Global warming my ass!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2006)

Push 2

BB Bench Press
Military Press
Weighted  Dips
DB Flyes
DB Rotations
CG Bench Press

This will be my Push 2. Not much difference except the press is done with a barbell, and CG Bench instead of Skullcrushers.

I did this one today at home. It went well.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Good luck with all of your goals! They are good goals and can easily be accomplished with some hard work and dedication! 

Workouts look good as well.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm on the second week. Everything looks good. I guess I'll just have to stick with the program and see what happens.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Waiting for another update.....


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Waiting for another update.....




Thanks, and sorry. This week has been busy. I'm getting ready to go on my third week, and things are looking really good. I do seem to be making some decent gains from what I can tell so far. I really need to get my ab stuff sorted out better now. I had push 2x last week and dropped the one arm dumbbell rows on the second time and did EZ Bar Curls instead of the Dumbbell curls. Looks like I'll be doing legs 2X this week, which I like to do a lot anyway, so it should be a good one.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2006)

In addition, I got weighted at the doctor this week and I only came to 182 with my steel toed boots on! I think the scale in the gym may be off, which sucks. I'm still 10 pounds heavier than I was, but I need to try to make more time to eat.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 15, 2006)

Finishing up my third week. Everything is looking pretty good. I just have to do legs tonight then back to week a. I'm pretty happy with the way things are shaping up with my body due to the new routine.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2006)

Checking in. I've been on vacation a week and also unloading. Back to work this week. The routine is going reall well and I'm making good gains otherwise.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 31, 2006)

Gald to hear...keep it up.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2007)

We just had a huge ice storm here. I just got electricity back after 10 days, so I've been eating like crap and not working out. Hopefully I can settle back into my old routine within the next few days.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2007)

Checking in. Things are looking good. I wish I had more time to keep track of things in this journal but with work, working out, and school... Anyway I'm at 191 and starting to look really good, I think. I'm making gains and very happy.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 25, 2007)

So I am going to unload this week. I am going to work on my routine until then, etc. I am going to change things up a bit, and try to keep a better journal when I am done unloading. 


I am thinking of a new routine something like this.

Pull:
Cable Rows
Pull-ups
Shrugs
Face Pulls

Push:
Barbell Bench Press
Military Press
Weighted Dips
Cable Crossover

Legs:
Squats or Deadlift
DB Lunge
Good Mornings
Leg Press

Abs/calves Monday and Friday. Calves Tuesday and Friday. I would like to try out some ab/calf supersets on friday. Cardio Monday, wedesday, and Thursday for 1/2 hour. 


My current stats are about 188 lbs. with 9-10% bodyfat. I would like to eventually reach about 200 lbs. with about 7-8% bodyfat.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Dude you gotta stop posting here once a month. Try to keep up a bit, haha.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude you gotta stop posting here once a month. Try to keep up a bit, haha.




Yeah, you are right. As I said after unloading I am going to keep the journal updated a bit better.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 3, 2007)

So it was back to the gym today after a week off. I was glad to be back. I'm on the new diet and I'm damn stuffed right now and still have a meal to go. I just did the old push routine. In fact, I'm going to just do the old routine now until I get used to the new diet although I did add some planks in my ab routine which I generally do on Monday and Friday.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 5, 2007)

Great work man, your an inspiration to formerly flabby guys everywhere.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 11, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Great work man, your an inspiration to formerly flabby guys everywhere.



Thanks!


I did pull Monday, Legs Tuesday. It all went pretty well. Today is my day off and tomorow I'm doing push and pull again Friday. I will get a weight measurment and body fat measurment tommorow or Friday. The new diet seems to be going well to.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 12, 2007)

What are the details of your workout?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2007)

Today was push day.

Bench Press 4 x 12, 10, 8, 6
Incline Dumbell / Hammer Strenght Incline Superset 3x10
Military Press 4 x 12, 10, 8, 6
Decline DB Fly / Cable Fly - superset 3x10
Dips 4 sets
Tricep Rope Pushdown 4 x 10
Seated Calf Raise 4 x15
HIIT Cardio 15 Minutes.


I really should have dropped that second set. Tommorow is Push day again. Next week.

Mon: Legs Tues: Push Wed: Off Thur: Pull Fri: Legs

Weighted in at 190 w/ 11% body fat.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2007)

Cable Rows 3 x 10
Wide Grip Pullups 3 x 10
Shrugs 3 x 10
DB Rear Lateral Raise / Face Pull Superset 3 x 10
Preacher Curl 3 x 10
Wrist Rope 3 x 10

Abs:

Hanging Knee Raises
Rope Cruches
Planks
3 x 15 on all.

189.5 @ 11% body fat.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 16, 2007)

Leg day.


Barbell Squat 12, 10, 8, 6
Hack Squat 12, 10, 8, 6
Trap Bar Dead Lift 12, 10, 10, 10
Lunges 3x10 each side
Good Mornings 4x10

Hanging Knee Raise / Seated calf raise superset 4x15
Leg Raises / Calf Sled superset 4x15


----------



## vortrit (Apr 17, 2007)

Push day today.

Bench Press 12, 10, 8, 6
Incline DB Press 12, 10, 8, 6
Military Press 12, 10, 8, 6
Cable Fly 12, 10, 8, 6
Dips 4x failure
CG Bench Press

20 Min. HIIT Cardio (Treadmill)


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

You going to give me some weights with those sets and reps?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> You going to give me some weights with those sets and reps?




I will try to start writing them down. But I what I have from memorey

Bench Press 115, 135, 145, 150
Incline DB Press  35, 40, 45, 50
Military Press 65, 75, 80, 85
Cable Fly 50, 60, 70, 80
Dips = body weight 
CG Bench Press 75, 85, 90, 95

All in pounds.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 17, 2007)

Also, I have been doing assited dips and pullups. I am going to quit that starting this week. I could only do 6, 4, 4, and 4 dips for now.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice work, thank you very much. I like to know what I am reading you know? best of luck with those lbs and reps increasing each workout!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work, thank you very much. I like to know what I am reading you know? best of luck with those lbs and reps increasing each workout!



Thanks. I definatly need to keep better track of how much weight I am lifting anyway. I will start jotting it down and keeping better track of it. It will give me a better idea of my progress anyway. Tommorow if an off day and then Thursay if Pull day. I will definatly write down all sets/reps/weight.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Today Pull.

Weight 191 w/ 10.5% body fat.

Chins 10, 6, 6, 4
Bent Over Barbell Row  95, 115, 120, 125 (10 each)
Cable Rows 80, 90, 100, 110 (10 each)
Face Pulls 85, 95, 105, 115 (10 each)
BD Shrugs 60, 65, 70, 75 (10 each)
EZ Bar Curl 65, 70, 75, 80 (10 each)
Reverse Cable Curls 65, 75, 85, 95 (10 each)

I dropped some weight compared to what I've been doing because I've been doing a lot of drop sets so I went for 10 reps each w/ 60 seconds of rest between reps. 

Also I am going to try to work on my forearms a little more. I am much weaker in my left arm and the muscle that goes through the middle of the forearm is much weaker. It it much smaller and even tends to hurt a little on curls sometimes, so one of my main goals right now is to even up the forearm.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

How tall are you?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> How tall are you?



6 foot tall.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Main goal?

Secondary Goals?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Main goal?
> 
> Secondary Goals?



I think I may have stated it somewhere in this thread before, but my main goal is to get to about 200 lbs with about 8% body fat.

My secondary goal would be to even up any muscle imbalances as much as possible. That, and increase my strenth a lot.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the second goal. So your lifting now for size then I take it?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I love the second goal. So your lifting now for size then I take it?



Yes, for the time being mostly for size.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

So you are doing push/pull/legs?

Just so you know I dont know where I am going with this!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> So you are doing push/pull/legs?
> 
> Just so you know I dont know where I am going with this!



Yeah, I'm doing push/pull/legs for the time being. After my next break I think I may try to do full body or upper push/ lower push, upper pull, lower pull.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

I like upper/lower or total body much much better! I normally only use Push/Pull/Legs for a deload week.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like upper/lower or total body much much better! I normally only use Push/Pull/Legs for a deload week.



I really like the sound of a total body because it's something I've never done before. I've done pretty good actually with the Push/Pull/Legs, but it's starting to get a bit old. For some reason total body is sounding really good, so after my next deload I'm going to make an attempt to come up with a total body routine.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Total body routines are the best imo. They are fun and really keep you from overtraining. If I like to do my total body routines like this:

Mon-Endurance
Weds-Hypertrophy
Fri-Strength

Its fun like that.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Total body routines are the best imo. They are fun and really keep you from overtraining. If I like to do my total body routines like this:
> 
> Mon-Endurance
> Weds-Hypertrophy
> ...



That looks like a great idea. I am doing four days a week with push/pull/legs, and I'd actually like to go to three days a week for my next routine. Of course I will do cardio on one off day. That seems like a great program because it hits all of the areas I want to hit, esp. Hypertrophy and Strength, but endurance is definatly under rated.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Its a great way to do it. There are many other ways like:

Wk1-3-Endurance
Wk4-6-Hypertrophy
Wk7-9-Strength
Wk10-Deload

Work with progression to. Like:
BB Bench-----DB Bench-----See Saw DB Bench------1-Arm Bench w/ stablilization

BB Squat----DB Squat-----Bulgarian Squats----Walking Lunges

BB Deadlift----DB Deads----DB 1-leg RDL-----etc....

Get it?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its a great way to do it. There are many other ways like:
> 
> Wk1-3-Endurance
> Wk4-6-Hypertrophy
> ...



Yeah, I've got a pretty good idea. Both way look pretty good. I'm going to finish my next two week of push/pull/legs then take a deload week. It will give me time to piece it together better as well. Also, I've been poking my nose around in your journal trying to get some ideas.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Gazhole used to do some pretty good total body things as well. I am pretty sure P-Funk has had some good ones. Um......I dont know take a look at the stickies in the training section it has a nice way to put one together.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, I've already been looking at it some. I think I will start putting it together, that way when I decide to do it I will have it all planned out. Like I said, I will finish my program I'm doing now and by then I will have my next nine weeks ready. I will reread through the stickies, and take a look at the journals you mentioned and look through yours to get some more ideas.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2007)

Stats:
6' tall
190 lbs
11 % body fat

Workout

*Barbell Squat* 

x 10 reps 225
x 10 reps 245
x 10 reps 251.5
x 10 reps 258

*45 degree Leg Press*

x 10 reps 270
x 10 reps 360
x 10 reps 410
x 10 reps 430

*Barbell Deadlift*

x 10 reps 225
x 8 reps 231
x 6 reps 238

*Good Mornings *

x 10 reps 85
x 10 reps 91.5
x 10 reps 98
x 10 reps 103

60 seconds between sets.

Hanging Knee Raise / Seated Calf Raise (superset)

4 x 15 - 115 lbs. on Calf Raise

Ab Circuit

Rope Crunch
Planks
Decline Crunch

3 x 15


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice workout, pretty fundamentally sound.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout, pretty fundamentally sound.



Thanks. I was a bit pressed for time today, so I did everything from memory. I did invest 25 cents on a little note book to jot down the exact weights I was using, however.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 23, 2007)

6' tall / 194 lbs / 11 % body fat

Today workout:

*Pushups* x 20 warmup

*BB Bench Press*

x 8 - 115
x 8 - 121.5
x 8 - 126.5
x 8 - 131.5

*Incline DB Press*

x 10 - 30
x 10 - 35
x 10 - 40
x 10 - 45

*Military Press*

x 10 - 55
x 10 - 60
x 10 - 66.5
x 10 - 73

*Decline Flies*

x 10 - 15
x 10 - 20
x 10 - 25
x 10 - 30

*Dips*

x 5
x 5
x 4
x 3

*Straight Bar Pushdown*

x 10 - 120
x 10 - 130
x 10 - 140
x 10 - 150

Ab Circuit

Hanging Knee Raise
Cable Crunch
Rope Crunch
Planks (1 x 60 seconds)

All 3 x 15 except where noted.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 24, 2007)

6' tall / weight 194 lbs / 11% body fat

*Chins*

10 x bodyweight
5 x bodyweight
4 x bodyweight
4 x bodyweight

*Cable Row*

x 10 @ 100 lbs
x 10 @ 110 lbs
x 10 @ 120 lbs
x 10 @ 130 lbs

*T-Bar Row*

x 10 @  65 lbs
x 10 @ 70 lbs
x 10 @ 75 lbs
x 10 @ 80 lbs

*DB Shrugs*

x 10 @ 65 lbs
x 10 @ 70 lbs
x 10 @ 75 lbs
x 10 @ 80 lbs

*Reverse Flies*

x 10 @ 20 lbs
x 10 @ 25 lbs
x 10 @ 30 lbs
x 10 @ 35 lbs

*EZ-Bar Curls*

x 21 @ 55 lbs
x 21 @ 60 lbs
x 21 @ 66.5 lbs

*Reverse Cable Curl*

x 10 @ 70 lbs
x 10 @ 75 lbs
x 10 @ 80 lbs
x 10 @ 85 lbs


----------



## vortrit (Apr 26, 2007)

Leg day.

*Barbell Squat*

x10 - 185
x10 - 205
x10 - 210
x10 - 215

*45 Degree Leg Press*

x10 - 270
x10 - 360
x10 - 380
x10 - 400

*Trap Bar Deadlift*

x10 - 156
x10 - 176
x10 - 182.5
x10 - 189

*Good Mornings/Farmer Walk Superset*

x10 45 Good Mornings
x10 20 Farmer Walks
x10 65 Good Mornings
x10 30 Farmer Walks
x10 70 Good Mornings
x10 35 Farmer Walks
x10 75 Good Mornings
x10 40 Farmer Walks

*Seated Calf Raise/Dumbbell Calf Raise Superset*

4 x 135 on Seated Calf Raise
4 x 20, 25, 30, 35 on Dumbbell Calf Raise

*One Legged Curls*

x10 - 80
x10 - 90
x10 - 100


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

I would suggest doing some more things to get warmed up. 20 pushups is an ok start, but also do things like:

Prisoner squats, walking lunge with rotation, pushup w/ rotation, single leg deadlift (nonweighted), high rep rows, etc....


----------



## vortrit (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would suggest doing some more things to get warmed up. 20 pushups is an ok start, but also do things like:
> 
> Prisoner squats, walking lunge with rotation, pushup w/ rotation, single leg deadlift (nonweighted), high rep rows, etc....



Yeah, you are definatly right. I forgot to add it but I did do several squats and lunges today with no weight to warm up then squats with a bar. Do you suggest warming up the body parts I'm going to be working on, or full body warm up?


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

No more of a full body warmup. Just trying to get your heart rate up and get warm. I would do a light set as a warmup before your first few exercises.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 26, 2007)

I also did some stretching as well.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> No more of a full body warmup. Just trying to get your heart rate up and get warm. I would do a light set as a warmup before your first few exercises.




Exellent. I will make sure to do that from now on.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been studying to personal train and I used to overlook that aspect of it. I will be taking the test in about a month and I cant stress how important this is. 

If everyone would listen as well as you it would make things much easier!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have been studying to personal train and I used to overlook that aspect of it. I will be taking the test in about a month and I cant stress how important this is.
> 
> If everyone would listen as well as you it would make things much easier!



Definatly. Although it's probably not the proper way I used to always warm up for about 10 minutes on the treadmill, and I even got out of the habit of that, but I'm trying to get back into it, of course now with better warm up excersises.


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Ya there are much better ways to warm up. I try to use all 3 planes of motion whenever warming up.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ya there are much better ways to warm up. I try to use all 3 planes of motion whenever warming up.



Sounds good. I'm off to the gym soon, so I will make sure to include a nice warmup, etc.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Warmup*

Squats w/ Bar x 20
Lunges x 20
Machine Bench Press 20 lbs x 20
Cable Row 20 lbs x 20
Shoulder Press 20 lbs x 20
Stretching

*Barbell Bench Press*

115 x 10
125 x 10
131.5 x 8
138 x 6

*Military Press*

65 x 10
75 x 10
81.5 x 10
88 x 10

*Decline Fly/Cable Fly Superset*

Decline Fly

25 x 10
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10

Cable Fly

60 x 10
65 x 10
70 x 8
75 x 6

*Body Weight Dips*

4 x 4

*Nose Breakers*

45 x 10
55 x 10
61.5 x 10
68 x 10

*Rope Pushdown*

85 x 10
90 x 10
95 x 10
100 x 10

Ab/Core Circuit

Hanging Knee Raises
Rope Crunches
Planks x 60 seconds
Decline Crunches

3x 15


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice work. Make sure you static stretch at the end.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work. Make sure you static stretch at the end.



Yeah, for sure. I felt pretty good about the warm up. I think I overdid it a bit on my core routine because I had some extra time. I think once I start my full body routine I am going to do 2 movements only 3 times a week as far as the core/ab stuff goes. Things seem to be shaping up otherwise.


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

I think thats the best way to do it.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think thats the best way to do it.



You mean with the 2 movements three times a week?

I could easily pick six different movement per week.

I also forgot to add it in but I finished off with some woodchops.


----------



## Double D (Apr 28, 2007)

I normally pick 2 core movements 3 times a week. Whether they all are different or what, just as long as I am doing them.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I normally pick 2 core movements 3 times a week. Whether they all are different or what, just as long as I am doing them.



Of course. That's how I used to do it, but I thought I would change it up for awhile. I very well may go back to that soon. It will be much easier once I do full body because I will be working on Mon, Wed, and Fri, Insead of Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri. I may end up trying to push the transistion a little sooner. I'm trying to bulk up a bit and I'm not gaining any weight. I even quit doing very much cardio. I dropped back down to 192, which is slightly better than last week, but I think 3 days will give me more time to bulk as well.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm trying to start making a template for my full body routine. So far I've got something like this.

Workout A

Barbell Squats
Barbell Bench Press
Good Mornings
Cable Rows


Workout B

Trap Bar Deadlifts
Dips
45 Degree Leg Press
Chins


Workout C

Dumbbell Lunges
Dumbbell Bench Press
SLDL
T-Bar Row

Workout D

RDL
Seated Overhead Dumbbell Press
Hack Squats
Chins

Workout E

One Legged Press
Floor Barbell Bench Press
Barbell Deadlift
One Arm Dumbbell Rows


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Try to put some type of Upper push, Upper Pull, Lower Push and Lower pull in each. That is what I always do.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Try to put some type of Upper push, Upper Pull, Lower Push and Lower pull in each. That is what I always do.



That's just how I set it up.

Step ups (lower push)
Floor Barbell Bench Press (upper push)
Barbell Deadlift (lower pull)
One Arm Dumbbell Rows (upper pull)

Of course I need to go through and check but I believe they are all set up like that.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

I also attempted to set it up like this.

Lower Push
Upper Push - Horizontal
Lower Pull
Upper Pull - Horizontal

Lower Push
Upper Push - Vertical
Lower Pull
Upper Pull - Vertical


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

You did, I looked at it wrong. I would like to see a chest movement rather than a shoulder movement on all of mine, but I am a chest freak! 

Set your loading pattern up as well.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> You did, I looked at it wrong. I would like to see a chest movement rather than a shoulder movement on all of mine, but I am a chest freak!
> 
> Set your loading pattern up as well.



Yeah, I think it's mostly variations of bench, but I do have some dips and Overhead Press in there. I also tried to add single body part and compound body part movements (i.e. One arm dumbell Rows and Cable Row). Yeah, I definatly need to set up a loading pattern. I'm not exactly sure how I want to so it yet...


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Why not cycle from endurance for 3 weeks, hypertrophy, then into strength?

Try to throw some single limbed exercises in there as well. Single limbed squats!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why not cycle from endurance for 3 weeks, hypertrophy, then into strength?
> 
> Try to throw some single limbed exercises in there as well. Single limbed squats!




Yeah, that's a good idea. Like I said it still need a bit of rework. I thought about doing it that way or like...

Mon. - Endurance

Wed. - Hypertrophy

Fri. - Strength


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh yeah that works perfect.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh yeah that works perfect.



What would you suggest for reps/sets on these?


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Well enduance soemthing like:
2-3x12-15-RI-45 Tempo-2/x/1

Hypertrophy:
3x6-8-RI-60-90 Tempo-3/1/1

Strength:
5x3-RI-120-180 Tempo-Controlled

But after about 3-4 weeks I may even switch that up. Using something else. Maybe manipulate the sets or reps a bit, or mess with the tempo.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

I would have guess a bit higher for endurance. I get all that and hate to look like an idiot again, but I'm not at all familiar with the tempo thing... the rest I get.


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Endurance is normally from 12-20.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Endurance is normally from 12-20.



Right. I misread that...


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Push Day - Lifting for Hypertrophy.

Weight: 192

*Chins*

x 7 
x 5
x 4
x 4

Tempo 3/1/1 - 60 Seconds rest

*Cable Row*

8 x 100
8 x 110
8 x 130
8 x 140

Tempo 3/1/1 - 60 Seconds rest

*One Arm Dumbbell Rows*

8 x 55 each side
8 x 60 each side
8 x 65 each side

Very hard. Lost a lot of form on last set!

Tempo 3/1/1 - 60 Seconds rest

*Dumbbell Shrugs*

8 x 70
8 x 75
8 x 80
8 x 85

Tempo 3/1/1 - 60 Seconds rest
I think that's a new PR.

*Face Pulls*

8 x 90
8 x 95
8 x 100
8 x 105

Tempo 3/1/1 - 60 Seconds rest

*EZ-Bar Curls*

21 x 65
21 x 71.5

Tempo 3/1/1 - 60 Seconds rest

*Reverse Barbell Curls*

8 x 55
8 x 61.5
8 x 68
8 x 73

Tempo 3/1/1 - 60 Seconds rest

*Core Work*

*Leg Raises*

3 x 15

*Rope Crunches*

3 x 15 @ 100 lbs.


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Drop a curl and drop the face pulls and you will be doing better. That was to much volume in my opinion.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Drop a curl and drop the face pulls and you will be doing better. That was to much volume in my opinion.




Yeah, that was a bit much. I only added something because I was waiting. So I was actually one set over what I planned. I like the face pulls, but I'd rather drop them than the shrugs, so I go with face pulls.


----------



## vortrit (May 1, 2007)

*Barbell Squat*

8 x 205
8 x 225
8 x 245
8 x 265

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 Seconds_

*45 Degree Leg Press*

8 x 270
8 x 290
8 x 310
8 x 330

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 Seconds_

*Trap Bar Deadlift*

8 x 165
8 x 165
8 x 171.5
8 x 178

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 Seconds_

*Good Mornings*

8 x 65
8 x 65
8 x 65
8 x 65

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 Seconds_

*Seated Calf Raise*

12 x 120
12 x 120
12 x 120
12 x 120

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 Seconds_


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Nice workout, I like it! How do you feel?


----------



## vortrit (May 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout, I like it! How do you feel?



Pretty good now. I thought I was going to die doing those good mornings even though they were not much. I think it was due to the deads. But I made sure to stretch out afterwards, so I actually felt pretty good after my stretching. I tried to keep it fairly basic.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2007)

Nice workout, man!

Doing Deads then Good Mornings is pretty Ham-frying ive gotta say, lol.

Good work.


----------



## vortrit (May 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nice workout, man!
> 
> Doing Deads then Good Mornings is pretty Ham-frying ive gotta say, lol.
> 
> Good work.



Thanks. It's part of the reason I'm looking forward to moving to a full body program, which I may start next week.


----------



## vortrit (May 3, 2007)

*Barbell Bench Press*


8 x 125
8 x 131.5
8 x 131.5
8 x 138
8 x 143

_Rest 60 Seconds - Tempo 3/1/1_

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

8 x 40
8 x 45
8 x 50
8 x 55
4 x 60

_Rest 60 Seconds - Tempo 3/1/1_

*Bodyweight Dips*

5
4
3
3
2

_Rest 60 Seconds - Tempo 3/1/1_

*Straight Bar Cable Push Down*

10 x 135
10 x 140
10 x 145
10 x 150
10 x 155

_Rest 60 Seconds - Tempo 3/1/1_


Blah!


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

Dude, why blah?

The weights kept going up, and thats some pretty cool tempo work!


----------



## vortrit (May 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dude, why blah?
> 
> The weights kept going up, and thats some pretty cool tempo work!



I just felt a bit tired today, but yeah, I guess the weights are going up. I wanted to focus a bit more on the triceps today, but I guess what I did will have to be good enough. 

Tomorrow I am doing pull work then into full body next week.


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

Nice tempo work!


----------



## vortrit (May 4, 2007)

*Bodyweight Chins*

5
4
4
4
3

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 seconds_

*T-Bar Row*

8 x 50
8 x 53.75
8 x 57.5
8 x 62.5

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 seconds_

*Hammer Strength ISO Row*

Right Arm

8 x 55
8 x 65
8 x 75
8 x 85
8 x 95

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 seconds_

Left Arm

8 x 55
8 x 65
8 x 75
8 x 85
8 x 95

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 seconds_

*Dumbbell Shrugs*

8 x 75
8 x 80
8 x 85
8 x 90

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 seconds_

*EZ-Bar Curl*

8 x 65
8 x 71.5
8 x 78
8 x 83

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 seconds_

*Hanging Knee Raise*

3 x 15

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 seconds_

*Rope Crunch*

3 x 15 @ 100 lbs.

_Tempo 3/1/1 - Rest 60 seconds_


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## vortrit (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work.




Thanks. Onto full body tommorow.


----------



## vortrit (May 7, 2007)

Endurance Training:

*Barbell Squat*

16 x 105
16 x 130
16 x 135.5
16 x 141
16 x 141

_Rest 30 Seconds - Tempo 2/1/1_

*Barbell Bench Press*

16 x 65
16 x 85
16 x 90.5
16 x 101
16 x 101

_Rest 30 Seconds - Tempo 2/1/1_

*Sumo Deadlift*

16 x 60
16 x 70
16 x 80
16 x 90
16 x 100

_Rest 30 Seconds - Tempo 2/1/1_

*Cable Row*

16 x 60
16 x 70
16 x 80
16 x 90
16 x 100

_Rest 30 Seconds - Tempo 2/1/1_

*Close Grip Bench Press*

16 x 50
16 x 70
14 x 80
12 x 85.5

_Rest 30 Seconds - Tempo 2/1/1_

*Leg Extension*

16 x 45
16 x 55
16 x 65
16 x 75

_Rest 30 Seconds - Tempo 2/1/1_

*Ab Circuit*

Hanging Knee raises x 15
Cable Crunches x 15
Planks x 30 seconds

All done 3 times.


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

I would drop the extensions, that workout looks to good to throw extensions in there. Nice numbers.


----------



## vortrit (May 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would drop the extensions, that workout looks to good to throw extensions in there. Nice numbers.



Thanks. I know, I usually wouldn't bother with them but I had a little extra time, so it was kind of random. It was something more to kill a little time than anything. I guess I should have done a little cardio or something...


----------



## vortrit (May 8, 2007)

Today:

*Treadmill*

20 minutes

3 minutes @ 4.2 mph
1 minute @ 7 mph

Repeat.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Hi!


----------



## vortrit (May 9, 2007)

*Trap Bar Deadlift*

10 x 165
10 x 170
10 x 175.5
10 x 181

_Tempo 3/1/1 Rest - 60 Seconds_

*Bodyweight Dips*

10
8
8
6

_Tempo 3/1/1 Rest - 60 Seconds_

*45 Degree Leg Press*

10 x 360
10 x 370
10 x 380
10 x 390

_Tempo 3/1/1 Rest - 60 Seconds_

*Chins*

8
6
5
4

_Tempo 3/1/1 Rest - 60 Seconds_

*Ab/Core*

Hanging knee Raises 3 x 15
Cable Crunches 3 x 15
Planks 3 x 45 seconds


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

Man! Tempo on Chins! Thats impressive stuff, thatd fucking kill me, lol.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

On your very last dip try holding an iso hold for about 20-30 seconds let me know how it goes.


----------



## vortrit (May 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Man! Tempo on Chins! Thats impressive stuff, thatd fucking kill me, lol.



Thanks. I think it nearly did...


----------



## vortrit (May 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> On your very last dip try holding an iso hold for about 20-30 seconds let me know how it goes.



I really don't think it will be a problem but I'll give it a shot and see. I noticed the dips were much easier since I didn't do any bench work beforehand.


----------



## vortrit (May 11, 2007)

*Dumbbell Lunges*

Right Leg

5 x 50
5 x 55
5 x 60
5 x 65

Left Leg

5 x 50
5 x 55
5 x 60
5 x 65

*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press*

5 x 50
5 x 60
5 x 65
5 x 70
4 x 75

*Good Mornings*

5 x 95
5 x 105
5 x 110.5
5 x 116

*Supported T-Bar Row*

5 x 70
5 x 80
5 x 85
3 x 87.75
3 x 90.5

*Dumbbell Shrugs*

5 x 75
5 x 85
5 x 90
5 x 95

*Hanging Knee Raise*

3 x 15

*Cable Crunches*

3 x 15 @ 100 lbs.

*Planks*

3 x 60 seconds.


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2007)

I'm going to be super busy with school this summer so I probably won't be posting every workout like I have been, but I will be adding here and there.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'm going to be super busy with school this summer so I probably won't be posting every workout like I have been, but I will be adding here and there.



As long as you keep us in the picture, man 

What you got planned for the summer?


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

How do you like the planks?


----------



## vortrit (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> As long as you keep us in the picture, man
> 
> What you got planned for the summer?



Yeah, I will be around and posting workouts. I probably just won't do every single one. I write them down on paper anyway.

Anyway, I will still be working out on a regular basis but I'm taking two college classes and they are condensed in the summer so they are usually hard as hell. If they go pretty easy I will keep my journal updated. I was not saying I won't be here, I will. I just don't know if I will be able to post every single workout, but I will at least try to do one a week or all IF possible.


----------



## vortrit (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> How do you like the planks?



I love them. They are hard as hell, but they seem to be worth it. I did some static leg raises today instead and those were pretty cool as well.


----------



## vortrit (May 29, 2007)

I know I have not been around much but I'm pretty busy with school and work and all. I will try to post some numbers soon but they are up and everything is looking good. Dips are way up with

10, 10, 10, 6

on the very last set I did.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Yeah I realized.....


----------



## vortrit (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I realized.....



Realized what?


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

You have been gone


----------



## vortrit (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> You have been gone




Yeah, I said I wasn't going to be around quite as much though. But I am going to be on a little more than I have been hopefully.

By the way, how do you feel about full body Push and full body pull as opposed to just full body. It was just a thought as it would be easier for me to keep organized.


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

I like it better, keeps me fresh


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Or a routine thats a 

Upper push and lower pull

Upper Pull and a lower push


----------



## vortrit (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Or a routine thats a
> 
> Upper push and lower pull
> 
> Upper Pull and a lower push



Yeah, that sounds good too, but I was going to do that next time around. I think I will try full body push/pull for awhile and see how that works out, and then that one after my next break.


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

P also said something like this would be ok to go with:

Upper Vertical plus biceps
Legs
Upper Horizontal plus triceps


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> P also said something like this would be ok to go with:
> 
> Upper Vertical plus biceps
> Legs
> Upper Horizontal plus triceps



Yeah, that sounds interesting too. It would be easier to keep track of any isolation work with any of the routines except the one I am doing now. Even though I don't plan on doing much I still may want to add some here and there.


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2007)

Plus the really big movements like deadlifting seem to be killing me 3x a week. Even though I'm doing 3 lower pull movements it's rather rough.


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

I dont dead 3 times a week I do so once. My other ham dominant exercises are GM's and hypers or pullthroughs.


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2007)

I think I meant to say Lower Pull work. What are pullthroughs?


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2007)

Hypertrophy - Push day

*Barbell Squat*

185 x 10
195 x 10
205 x 10
210.5 x10
215.5 x 10

_Rest 60 Seconds Tempo 3/1/1_

*Barbell Bench Press*

115 x 10
125 x 10
135 x 10
140.5 x 10

_Rest 60 Seconds Tempo 3/1/1_

*Bodyweight Dips*

9
7
5
4
5

_Rest 60 Seconds Tempo 3/1/1_
*
Close Grip Bench / Straight Bar Pushdown - Superset*

_Close Grip Bench_

95 x 10
100.5 x 10
106 x 10

_Straight Bar Pushdown_

100 x 10
105 x 10
110 x 10

_Rest 60 Seconds Tempo 3/1/1_

*Core Work*

Hanging Knee Raises

3x 15

100 lbs. Cable Crunches 

3 x 15

Planks

3 x 60 Seconds


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Hows it going man?

Workouts still looking good!


----------



## vortrit (Jun 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Hows it going man?
> 
> Workouts still looking good!




Going good. It's hard to find time to come on that much in the summer. I have school and a lot of other things going on, but my workouts are still going really good.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

How old are you?

You are still in college right?


----------



## vortrit (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> How old are you?
> 
> You are still in college right?



I'm actually 34, but I'm working full time and going to college.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

No shit! Doesnt seem that way....dont know why?


----------



## vortrit (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> No shit! Doesnt seem that way....dont know why?



I know, I usually act like a teenager. ha!

Actually most people think I'm in my mid 20's. I guess I just look young not to mention I'm in really good shape, so I think people assume I am much younger than I actually am.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

You do look younger as well.


----------



## vortrit (Jul 28, 2007)

I know it's been awhile since I've checked in. I've been really busy with school. Right now I'm having some serious problems with my feet so I've been working around that. I go see the doc this Tuesday. I went on a 15 mile run about a month ago and I've had nothing but problems with my feet since. I've been lifting but not doing anything like squats or anything else that puts too much pressure on my feet for now.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm not going to post my whole workout but new PR

195 x 1 on the bench press.

Also I did dips and did 3 sets of 10 bodyweight dips without hardly breaking a sweat so I started doing them weighted.

10 lbs x 10
20 lbs x 8
25 lbs x 5
30 lbs x 5
45 lbs x 3


----------



## vortrit (Aug 10, 2007)

New record on the bench. 210 pounds.

Also, I've been doing my dips weighted.

That's all...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> New record on the bench. 210 pounds.
> 
> Also, I've been doing my dips weighted.
> 
> That's all...



Woot! Nice job, dude 

You beat my bench PR by 1lb - stupid KG to Lbs conversion!!!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Woot! Nice job, dude
> 
> You beat my bench PR by 1lb - stupid KG to Lbs conversion!!!



Yeah, I know. We actually have some weights in our gym that are in KG. For example some of the 45 pound plates are 44 pounds, but we have the other style too.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 13, 2007)

*One Arm Dumbbell Row*

8 @ 65 lbs
8 @ 70 lbs
8 @ 75 lbs
8 @ 80 lbs

*Seated Cable Row*

8 @ 150 lbs
8 @ 170 lbs
8 @ 190 lbs
8 @ 200 lbs

*Chins*

5 X 5 x Bodyweight

*Hyperextension*

10 x 4 @ 45 lbs.

*Hammer Curls*

16 @ 30 lbs
16 @ 35 lbs
16 @ 40 lbs


----------



## vortrit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Cardio*

5 minutes on cross trainer
push/pull circuit work: Row x 20 lbs x 100 / Bench x 20 lbs x 100
2 minute break
5 minutes on cross trainer
push/pull circuit work: Row x 20 lbs x 100 / Bench x 20 lbs x 100
2 minute break
5 minutes on cross trainer
2 minute break
5 minutes on cross trainer


----------



## vortrit (Aug 15, 2007)

*Weighted Dips*

25 lbs x 10
30 lbs x 8
35 lbs x 6
40 lbs x 5
45 lbs x 4

*Barbell Squats*

215 lbs x 5 x 5

*Barbell Bench Press*

210 lbs x 1

170 lbs x 5 x 5

*Military Press*

80 lbs x 5 x 5

*
Straight Bar Triceps Pushdown*

120 x 10 x 4

*Twisting Ball Crunches*

30 x 3

*Cable Crunches*

100 lbs x 50 x 1


----------



## vortrit (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bent Over Rows*

65 lbs x 8 x 4

*Seated Cable Rows*

150 lbs x 8
160 lbs x 8
170 lbs x 8
190 lbs x 8

*Trap Bar Deadlift*

220 lbs x 5 x 5

*Lat Pulldown*

130 lbs x 5 x 5

*T-Bar Rows*

70 lbs x 5 x 5

*Rear Deltoid Machine/Cable Curls (superset)*

rear deltoid machine 70 lbs
cable curls 100 lbs

8 x 4 on both.

*Side Laterals/Preacher Curls (superset)*

Side Laterals 20 lbs first two sets x 8 / 25 lbs second two sets x 8
Preacher Curl 100 lbs x 8 x 4

*Hanging Knee Raises/Cable Crunches/Planks (superset)*

x 25
30 second planks
2 sets.

My current weight is 190 lbs.


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice workout. I like the core superset!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2007)

Looking good, man! Great workouts in here!

What are your goals atm?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, man! Great workouts in here!
> 
> What are your goals atm?



Mostly strength and hypertrophy. I need to work out a better periodization. I'm just kind of winging it at the moment.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout. I like the core superset!




Thanks. Nice to see you! It's been awhile.


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

I agree w/D.. that core superset looks hard.. I just started doing planks the other day, and didn't realize that they were that difficult.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 18, 2007)

katt said:


> I agree w/D.. that core superset looks hard.. I just started doing planks the other day, and didn't realize that they were that difficult.



Yeah, they are tough. I usually do 60 second ones, but I've been laying off of them for awhile because of a foot injury. It don't seem to be bothering my foot though so I'll probably go back to doing them. I used to always do core supersets at the end of my session.

Something like:

Hanging Knee Raises x 15
Cable Crunches x 16
Planks for 60 seconds
All x 3


----------



## vortrit (Aug 20, 2007)

Not the greatest workout. For one I tried to beat my bench PR without using a spotter like an idiot... anyway. Things just didn't go well.

*Barbell Bench Press*

185 lbs x 5
185 lbs x 4
185 lbs x 4
185 lbs x 4
200 lbs x 1 (with spotter)

*Barbell Squats*

275 lbs x 8
275 lbs x 8
275 lbs x 8

*Weighted Dips*

35 lbs x 5
25 lbs x 5
25 lbs x 4
25 lbs x 3

*Dumbbell Step-ups*

45 lbs x 10 per leg
45 lbs x 10 per leg

*Dumbbell Pullovers*

65 lbs x 8
65 lbs x 8
65 lbs x 8

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee raises x 20 x 3
Cable Crunches x 20 x 3 @ 100 lbs.
Planks x 30 sec / 45 sec / 60 seconds


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah gotta be careful on that bench, but overall it looks like a good hard day.

When you do your planks, is that one plank at 30 seconds, then one at 45, and at 60???


----------



## vortrit (Aug 20, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Yeah gotta be careful on that bench, but overall it looks like a good hard day.
> 
> When you do your planks, is that one plank at 30 seconds, then one at 45, and at 60???



Yeah, the first is 30 seconds, the second 45 seconds...

I usually do them for 60 seconds each but I quit doing them for awhile so I'm slowly working my way back up.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 21, 2007)

*Swimming*

5 or 6 laps. Just something to jack the heart rate up a little.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 22, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 30
Cable Crunches @ 100 lbs. x 30
Planks x 60 seconds
Three sets

*Cardio/Weighted Side Bends Superset*

Elliptical x 5:00
Weighted Side Bends @ 35 lbs. x 15 per side
RI: 2:00
Three sets.

Nice little workout. My chest is still sore as hell from Monday though, which is rare.


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Your abs must be hard as rocks!!  30 hanging knee raises... ouch!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Your abs must be hard as rocks!!  30 hanging knee raises... ouch!




Not quite but there getting there. I can do 30 hanging knee raises pretty easily these days. The next work out I may bump it up to 40 or 50.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 23, 2007)

I think your bench looks just fine to me! How long have you been lifting?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 23, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> I think your bench looks just fine to me! How long have you been lifting?



A little over a year. About 13 months on the nose.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 24, 2007)

8/23/2007

I decided to do something a little different yesterday.

_*Push/Pull Supersets*_

*Bench Press/Preacher Curl - Superset*

Barbell Bench @ 135 lbs. x 8
Preacher Curl @ 95 lbs. x 8 
4 sets

*Barbell Squats/Straight EZ-Bar Curl - Superset*

Barbell Squats @ 255 lbs x 8
EZ-Bar Curl @ 95 lbs x 8
3 sets

*Weighted Dips/Wrist Roller Curls*

Dips @ 25 lbs x 8
Wrist Roller x failure

Dips @ 15 lbs x 8
Wrist Roller x failure

Dips @ 15 lbs x 7
Wrist Roller x failure

Dips @ 15 lbs x 5
Wrist Roller x failure

_*Pull/Push Supersets*_

*Lat Pulldowns/Triceps Rope Pushdown - Superset*
Lat Pulldowns @ 130 lbs x 8
Triceps Rope Pushdowns @ 120 lbs x 8
3 sets

*Seated Cable Rows/Triceps Straight Bar Pushdowns*

Seated Cable Rows @ 150 lbs. x 8
Triceps Straight Bar Pushdowns @ 120 lbs x 8
3 sets


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice work indeed. Lifts sure are coming a long ways lately!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work indeed. Lifts sure are coming a long ways lately!



Thanks. And thanks for all of your help along the way.


Also I did a 305 squat yesterday, so that's a new PR, I think.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 26, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Haning Knee Raises x 30
Cable Crunches @ 110 lbs. x 30
Planks x 60 seconds

Haning Knee Raises x 30
Cable Crunches @ 110 lbs. x 40
Planks x 60 seconds

Haning Knee Raises x 30
Cable Crunches @ 110 lbs. x 50
Planks x 60 seconds

*Hyperextenstions/Good Mornings Superset*

Hyperextenstions @ 25 lbs. x 10
Good Mornings @ 111 lbs x 10

Hyperextenstions @ 30 lbs. x 10
Good Mornings @ 111 lbs x 10

Hyperextenstions @ 35 lbs. x 10
Good Mornings @ 111 lbs x 10

Hyperextenstions @ 40 lbs. x 10
Good Mornings @ 111 lbs x 10

*Reverse Hyperextions/Hip Extentions Superset*

Reverse Hyperextentions @ 40 lbs.
Right Leg Hip Extentions @ 100 lbs.
Left Leg Hip Extentions @ 100 lbs.

Reverse Hyperextentions @ 40 lbs.
Right Leg Hip Extentions @ 100 lbs.
Left Leg Hip Extentions @ 100 lbs.

Reverse Hyperextentions @ 40 lbs.
Right Leg Hip Extentions @ 100 lbs.
Left Leg Hip Extentions @ 100 lbs.

Reverse Hyperextentions @ 40 lbs.
Right Leg Hip Extentions @ 100 lbs.
Left Leg Hip Extentions @ 100 lbs.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2007)

*Cardio/Weighted Side Bends Superset*

Elliptical 5 minutes
Weighted Side Bends @ 40 lbs. x 20 each side
2 minutes RI
Three sets


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

Im digging the supersets! 

You have only been training for 13 months!? DAMN!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 28, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Im digging the supersets!
> 
> You have only been training for 13 months!? DAMN!



Yeah, 13. The middle of next month will be around 14 months.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 28, 2007)

current stats 6' tall/192 lbs./10% body fat

*Bodyweight Chins*

8
6
4
3

*T-Bar Row*

8 @ 70 lbs
3 sets

*Lat Pulldowns*

8 @ 130 lbs
3 sets

*Seated Cable Rows*

8 @ 160 lbs
3 sets

*E-Z Bar Curl (inner grip)/Side Laterals Superset*

10 @ 30 lbs
10 @ 15 lbs

10 @ 40 lbs
10 @ 15 lbs

10 @ 50 lbs
10 @ 20 lbs

10 @ 60 lbs
10 @ 20 lbs

*Bicep Fly/Preacher Curls Superset*

Bicep Fly @ 60 lbs
Preacher Curl @ 80 lbs
3 sets


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2007)

*Weighted Dips*

8 @ 10 lbs
8 @ 15 lbs
8 @ 20 lbs
8 @ 25 lbs
4 @ 30 lbs

*Bench Press/Triceps Rope Pushdown Superset*

8 @ 145 lbs (barbell bench press)
8 @ 110 lbs (triceps rope pushdown)

6 @ 145 lbs (barbell bench press)
8 @ 110 lbs (triceps rope pushdown)

4 @ 145 lbs (barbell bench press)
8 @ 110 lbs (triceps rope pushdown)

4 @ 145 lbs (barbell bench press)
8 @ 110 lbs (triceps rope pushdown)

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press/Triceps Straight Bar Pushdown Superset*

8 @ 50 lbs (incline dumbbell bench press)
8 2 110 lbs (triceps straight bar pushdown)
3 sets

*Cable Fly/Triceps Dumbbell Kickbacks*

8 @ 60 lbs (cable fly)
8 @ 25 lbs (triceps kickback) [each arm]

8 @ 65 lbs (cable fly)
8 @ 25 lbs (triceps kickback) [each arm]

8 @ 70 lbs (cable fly)
8 @ 25 lbs (triceps kickback) [each arm]

8 @ 75 lbs (cable fly)
8 @ 25 lbs (triceps kickback) [each arm]

*Decline Dumbbell Flies*

8 @ 30 lbs.
3 sets


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

With all those supersets.... where you burning or what?  That would have killed me!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2007)

katt said:


> With all those supersets.... where you burning or what?  That would have killed me!



I don't think I've done that many supersets in one workout before besides ab stuff, but I was really starting to feel it near the end. It was a really great workout.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah,, I love those!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 31, 2007)

_*Accessory Work Day *_

*Barbell Squats*

8 @ 255 lbs.
4 sets

*Core Superset*

Hanging knee raises (right side, left side - rotating) x 40
Cable Crunches @ 100 lbs x 40
Planks x 60 seconds
3 sets

*Hyperextentions/Reverse-Hypserextentions superset*

10 @ 40 lbs (same weight on both)
4 sets

*Reverse Curl/Cable Wrist Rolls superset*

Reverse Cable Curls @ 55 lbs x 8
Cable Wrist Rolls @ 100 lbs tention x 40
4 sets

*Standing Hip Extentions*

Right leg @ 100 lbs x 8
Left leg @ 100 lbs x 8
3 sets


----------



## vortrit (Sep 6, 2007)

*Barbell Bench Press*

8 x 135 lbs
8 x 145 lbs
8 x 155 lbs
4 x 160 lbs
2 x 185 lbs

*Weighted Dips*

10 x 5 lbs
8 x 10 lbs
8 x 15 lbs
6 x 20 lbs
6 x 25 lbs

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

3 x 50 lbs
3 sets

*Military Press*

5 x 70 lbs
5 sets

*Cable Fly/Triceps Kickback Superset*

Cable fly @ 80 lbs
Triceps Kickbacks @ 25 lbs

*Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly*

8 @ 25 lbs
8 @ 35 lbs
8 @ 45 lbs


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

Strong workout - nice presses!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Strong workout - nice presses!



Thanks. I wanted to superset that last one with some kind of pushdown but I was running out of time.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, that sucks - running out of time... Just when you're in a groove and it's going great, you look at the clock and its time to go


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeh, you look at the clock and realize you are supposed to meet your girlfiend 15 minutes ago.... Oops?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2007)

I certainly was not trying to prove anything to myself today. Just a nice solid workout at a slow pace. I actually got there pretty early for a change.

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 30
Cable Crunches @ 100 lbs. x 30
4 sets

*Chins*

3 sets x 5 reps.

*Lat Pulldowns*

5 sets x 8 reps @ 120 lbs.

*T-Bar Rows*

5 sets x 8 reps @ 45 lbs.

*Side Lateral/Ball Crunches superset*

Side Laterals @ 20 lbs.
Ball crunches x 30
3 sets

*Reverse Cable Curls/Machine Preacher Curl superset*

Reverse Cable Curls @ 100 lbs.
Machine Preacher Curls @ 80, 90, 100 lbs
3 sets / 8 reps

*Rear Deltoid Machine*

8 @ 80 lbs.
8 @ 90 lbs.
8 @ 100 lbs.

*Wrist Roller*

40 x 180 lbs.
3 sets.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, that sucks - running out of time... Just when you're in a groove and it's going great, you look at the clock and its time to go



Yeah, I usually have to go to work or school after that or work then school.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Yeh, you look at the clock and realize you are supposed to meet your girlfiend 15 minutes ago.... Oops?



Yeah, I could see how that could be a problem. I don't really have a girlfriend right now but my day is still usually pretty busy.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 10, 2007)

*Hanging Knee Raise/Hyperextension Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 35
Hyperextension x 10 @ 25 lbs.

*Rope Crunches/Reverse Hyperextension Superset*

Rope Crunches x 50 @ 100 lbs.
Reverse Hyperextensions x 10 @ 40 lbs.

Rope Crunches x 50 @ 100 lbs.
Reverse Hyperextensions x 10 @ 40 lbs.

Rope Crunches x 100 @ 100 lbs.
Reverse Hyperextensions x 10 @ 40 lbs.

Rope Crunches x 100 @ 100 lbs.
Reverse Hyperextensions x 10 @ 40 lbs.



*Standing Cable Hip Extensions/Weighted Side Bends Superset*

Standing Cable Hip Extensions x 10 each leg @ 100 lbs.
Weighted Side Bends Superset x 15 each side @ 30 lbs.

Standing Cable Hip Extensions x 10 each leg @ 105 lbs.
Weighted Side Bends Superset x 15 each side @ 30 lbs.

Standing Cable Hip Extensions x 10 each leg @ 110 lbs.
Weighted Side Bends Superset x 15 each side @ 30 lbs.

Standing Cable Hip Extensions x 10 each leg @ 115 lbs.
Weighted Side Bends Superset x 15 each side @ 30 lbs.

*Decline Crunches*

x 100

*Seated Calf Raise*

15 @ 90 lbs.
4 sets.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 11, 2007)

*Barbell Bench Press*

145 (8)
155 (6)
185 (4)

*Weighted Dips/Triceps Rope Pushdown Superset*

Dips + 10 lbs x 4
Triceps Rope x 100 lbs x 10
4 sets

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*

110 (8)
110 (8)
110 (6)
110 (6)
110 (4)
110 (4)

*Decline Barbell Bench Press/Cable Fly Superset*

Barbell Bench @ 110 lbs x 8
Cable Fly @ 70 lbs x 8
4 sets

*Incline Dumbbell Fly*

30 lbs x 8
3 sets


----------



## vortrit (Sep 13, 2007)

*Chins/Lat Pulldown with row grip superset*

5 chins
Pulldowns @ 120 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Cable Rows*

150lbs x 8 x 5 sets

*T-Bar Rows*

60 lbs. x 8 x 4 sets

*Side Laterals*

25 lbs x 8 x 4 sets

*Rear Deltoid Machine*

120 lbs. x 8 x 4 sets

*EZ-Bar Curls*

65 lbs. x 8 x 3 sets

*Preacher Curls*

55 lbs. x 8 x 3 sets

*Hanging Knee Raises*

100

*Decline Bench Crunches*

100

*Standing Cable Crunches*

100 lbs. x 50


----------



## vortrit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press*

8 @ 60 lbs.
8 @ 65 lbs.
6 @ 70 lbs.
4 @ 75 lbs.
3 @ 80 lbs.

*Decline Bench Press/Decline Hammer Strength Press Superset*

Decline Bench Press @ 155 lbs. x 5
Decline Hammer Strength Press @ 160 lbs. x 5
4 sets

*Skull Crushers*

8 @ 55 lbs.
3 sets

*Triceps Triple Superset*

Rope Pushdowns @ 100 lbsx x 10
Straight Bar Pushdowns @ 120 lbs. x 8
Triceps Plate Loaded Arm Extension @ 110 lbs. x 5
4 sets
_____________________________________

I have not actually dumbbell pressed in awhile. My old PR is 70 lbs. x 3, so 80 lbs. x 3 would be a new PR on that.

Current PR's and stats.

Height: 6'
Weight: 202 lbs.
Bodyfat: Around 10 %, but probably a little bit under.

Bench Press: 205 lbs. x 1
Squat: 305 lbs. x 5
Dumbbell Press: 80 x 3
Deadlift: Not sure. But I have to stay away from them for awhile anyway.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 14, 2007)

Compadré!

Our stats are very similar. Same training age and aprox. the same numbers. May I ask how old you are?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Compadré!
> 
> Our stats are very similar. Same training age and aprox. the same numbers. May I ask how old you are?



Probably much older than you... But, actually, I'm 34.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Things seem to be coming along nicely.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Things seem to be coming along nicely.



Yeah, although I don't really have a routine planned out right now things are going pretty good for just winging it. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2007)

9/16/07
*
Barbell Squats*

8 @ 225 lbs
4 sets

*Hyperexension/Reverse Hyperextension Superset*

Hyperextention @ 35 lbs.
Reverse @ 40 lbs.
4 sets

*Standing Hip Extension*

8 @ 100 lbs. (each leg)
4 sets

_________________________________________________________
9/17/2007

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 40
Cable Crunches @ 100 lbs. x 40
4 sets

*Core Superset II*

Weighted Side Bends @ 40 lbs x 20 on each side
Planks x 60 seconds
4 sets

*Dumbbell Shrugs/Cable Shrugs Superset*

Dumbbell Shrugs @ 80 lbs. x 8
Cable Shrugs @ 200 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Reverse Flies/Rear Deltoid Machine Superset*

Reverse Flies @ 30 lbs. x 8
Rear Deltoid Machine @ 120 lbs. x 8
4 sets.

*Side Laterals*

8 @ 20 lbs.
3 sets


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2007)

*Weighted Dips*

+ 10 lbs. x 8
+ 15 lbs. x 8
+ 20 lbs. x 8
+ 25 lbs. x 8

*Barbell Bench Press*

145 lbs.
5 x 5

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

115 lbs.
5 x 5

*Military Press*

65 lbs.
5 x 5

*Hammer Strength Incline Press/Hammer Strength Decline Press Superset*

110 lbs on both.
8 x 4

*Cable Fly/Plate Loaded Arm Extension Superset*

75 lbs Cable Fly
90 lbs Plate Loaded Arm Extension
8 x 4

*Decline Barbell Fly/Triceps V Bar Pushdown*

35 lbs Delcine Fly
110 lbs Triceps V bar
8 x 4


I may go do some cardio later.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2007)

Last night.

An hour of cardio on elliptical mixed with circuit work.

Today: off.


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice workout you got going on there!  And an hour of cardio the next day?... yeah, you deserve a day off..


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout you got going on there!  And an hour of cardio the next day?... yeah, you deserve a day off..



Actually I did the cardio late that day and the workout in the morning. I usually take Wedesdays off because I have a college class.

Thanks though. I'll enjoy my day off and tommorow: Pull and Core work.


----------



## wala (Sep 19, 2007)

Whats this? Vortrit and Katt chillin at IM? lol

Nice journal dude, just skimmed through some of your workouts man. You guys should pay a visit to EB sometime.. 

later man


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2007)

*One Arm Dumbbell Rows*

8 x 70 lbs.
4 sets

*Chins/Seated Cable Rows Superset*

Chins x 5
Cable Rows @ 150 lbs
5 sets

*T-Bar Row*

8 @ 60 lbs.
4 sets

*Biceps Fly/Hammer Curls Superset*

Biceps Fly @ 50 lbs.
Hammer Curls @ 35 lbs.

*Preacher Curl/Wrist Roller Superset*

Preacher Curl @ 60 lbs.
Wrist Roller @ 100 lbs. tension


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2007)

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

8 @ 50 lbs.
8 @ 60 lbs.
8 @ 70 lbs.
6 @ 75 lbs.
3 @ 80 lbs.

*Incline Bench Press/Straight Bar Pushdown Superset*

Incline Bench Press @ 115 lbs.
Straight Bar Pushdown @ 120 lbs.
8 reps x 4 sets

*Decline Bench Press/V bar Pushdown Superset*

135 lbs.  x 5
120 lbs x 8
4 sets

*Hammer Strength Incline Press/Hammer Strength Decline Press Superset*

140 lbs. (both) x 8, 8, 6, 4.
4 sets

*Dumbbell Fly/Cable Fly Superset*

Dumbbell Fly @ 35 lbs. x 8
Cable Fly @ 55 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 25
Cable Crunches @ 100 lbs x 25
3 sets


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2007)

*Weighted Dips*

8 x 10 lbs.
8 x 15 lbs.
8 x 20 lbs.
8 x 25 lbs.
6 x 35 lbs.

*Barbell Bench Press*

8 x 135 lbs.
8 x 155 lbs.
8 x 165 lbs.
8 x 170 lbs.
4 x 175 lbs.

*Incline Barbell Bench Press/Rope Pushdown Superset*

Incline Barbell Bench Press @ 115 lbs. x 8
Rope Pushdown @ 100 lbs. x 10
4 sets

*Hammer Strength Incline Press/Hammer Strength Decline Press Superset*

Both @ 110 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Military Press/Dumbbell Fly Superset*

Military Press @ 60 lbs. x 8
Dumbbell Press @ 35 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Cable Fly*

60 lbs. x 8
3 sets


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2007)

*Core Superset*

40 Hanging Knee Raises
50 Cable Crunches @ 110 lbs
60 Second Planks
3 sets

*Barbell Squats/Hyper-extension Superset*

Barbell Squats @ 225 lbs. x 8
Hyper-extensions @ 35 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Reverse Hyper-extensions /Standing Hip Raise Superset*

Reverse Hyper-extensions @ 40 lbs. x 8
Standing Hip Raise @ 100 lbs per leg x 8
3 sets


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2007)

*Lat Pulldown/Hammer Strength Pulldown Superset*

140 lbs. on both
5 x 5

*Cable Row/Hammer Strength Low Row*

160 lbs. on both
5 x 5

*Barbell Upright Row/Rear Deltoid Machine Superset*

70 lbs. on barbell row x 8
120 lbs on Rear Delt. Machine
3 sets

*Preacher Curl/Wrist Roller Superset*

Preacher Curl 55 lbs. x 8
Wrist Roller x 1 revolution
3 sets

*Hammer Curls*

25 lbs. x 30
1 set


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2007)

*Dumbbell Bench Press*

60 lbs. x 8
65 lbs. x 8
70 lbs. x 8
75 lbs. x 6
80 lbs. x 4

*Barbell Incline Bench Press/Dumbbell Bench Press Superset*

Barbell - 115 lbs. x 5
Dumbbell - 50 lbs. x 5

Barbell - 115 lbs. x 5
Dumbbell - 50 lbs. x 5

Barbell - 125 lbs. x 5
Dumbbell - 60 lbs. x 5

Barbell - 125 lbs. x 5
Dumbbell - 60 lbs. x 5

Barbell - 135 lbs. x 5
Dumbbell - 65 lbs. x 5

*Close Grip Bench Press/Triceps V Bar Pushdown Superset*

Close Grip Bench Press @ 115 lbs. (8, 6, 5, 4)
Triceps V Bar Pushdown @ 125 lbs. (8, 8, 8, 8)

*Triceps Straight Bar Pushdown/Triceps Arm Extension*

Triceps Straight Bar Pushdown @ 125 lbs.
Triceps Arm Extension @ 50 lbs.
4 sets

*Barbell Step-Ups*

8 each leg @ 70 lbs.
8 each leg @ 80 lbs.
8 each leg @ 90 lbs.

*Decline Crunches*

50


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

That was supposed to be Incline Dumbbell Press on the second one with the superset.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

So how are you liking those supersets?  How long are you going to do them?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> So how are you liking those supersets?  How long are you going to do them?



I love them, but they will really kill you after awhile. Probably another month or so and then I'll drop a lot of them off and just do one per workout. Actually I may take a break from them this week.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

*Core Superset*

40 Hanging Knee Raises
50 Cable Crunches @ 105 lbs.
70 Second planks
3 sets

*Dumbbell Shrugs/Cable Shrugs Superset*

Dumbbell Shrugs @ 75 lbs./80 lbs./85 lbs./90 lbs.
Cable Shrugs @ 200 lbs.
4 sets

*Hyper-extension/Good Mornings Superset*

Hyper-extension @ 40 lbs.
Good Mornings @ 40 lbs.
4 sets

*Reverse Hyper-extensions/Standing Hip Raise Superset*

Reverse Hyper-extensions @ 40 lbs.
Standing Hip Raise @ 105 lbs. per leg
4 sets


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey man, thought I'd drop in by.  Some good training ideas in here - like the Incline DB/BB superset.  Sounds tough. My sorta thing.

That core set sounds pretty brutal.  Do you rest inbetween each exersice?  Or is it a each to each followed by a rest period job?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey man, thought I'd drop in by.  Some good training ideas in here - like the Incline DB/BB superset.  Sounds tough. My sorta thing.
> 
> That core set sounds pretty brutal.  Do you rest inbetween each exersice?  Or is it a each to each followed by a rest period job?



Usually I do all three exercises and then take about a two minute rest. Once in awhile I will do them three sets with no rest and I'll call that circuit training set, but I have not done that for a long time. I actually think that was the first time I'd done a Incline superset like that. It was tough, but fun. I like to continually change my workouts.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Vortrit - you're workouts always amaze me.!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice job Vortrit - you're workouts always amaze me.!



Thanks!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bodyweight Chins*

5 x 5

*Lat Pulldown/T-Bar Row Superset*

Lat Pulldown @ 140 lbs.
T-Bar Row @ 65 lbs.
5 x 5

*Medium Grip Cable Row/Row Grip Pulldown Superset*

Medium Grip Cable Row @ 150 lbs.
Row Grip Pulldown @ 130 lbs.
5 x 5

*Biceps Fly/Hammer Curl Superset*

Biceps Fly @ 60 lbs. x 8
Hammer Curl @ 25 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Rear Deltoid Machine/Wrist Roller Superset*

Rear Deltoid Machine @ 120 lbs.
Wrist Roller x 1 revolution
3 sets

*Woodchops (Bottom to Top)*

15 each arm @ 50 lbs.
2 sets


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Great workout!  Love these superset combos you are throwing in.  Continually challenging, must also raise the heartrate right up.



			
				Vortit said:
			
		

> Usually I do all three exercises and then take about a two minute rest. Once in awhile I will do them three sets with no rest and I'll call that circuit training set, but I have not done that for a long time. I actually think that was the first time I'd done a Incline superset like that. It was tough, but fun. I like to continually change my workouts.



I figured that you'd have to take a decent RI inbetween those sets, as those 3 exersices in succsession must be realy brutal.  Especially the volume.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Great workout!  Love these superset combos you are throwing in.  Continually challenging, must also raise the heartrate right up.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that you'd have to take a decent RI inbetween those sets, as those 3 exersices in succsession must be realy brutal.  Especially the volume.



Yeah, I have not been doing as much cardio as I should be so I've been supersetting a lot to try to help jack the heart rate, etc.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

*Weighted Dips/Standing Cable Crunch Superset*

Weighted Dips @ 25 lbs. Drop set 12, 10, 8, 8, 8.
Standing Cable Crunch @ 70 lbs. x 40 x 5 sets

*Barbell Bench Press/Decline Close Grip Bench Press Superset*

155 lbs. x 5
95 lbs. x 5

*Incline Barbell Bench Press/Cable Fly Superset*

Incline Barbell Bench Press @ 115 lbs x 5
Cable Fly @ 70 lbs. x 5

*Military Press/V-Bar Pushdown/Rope Pushdown Superset*

Military Press @ 70 lbs. x 5
V-Bar Pushdown @ 125 lbs. x 5
Rope Pushdown @ 125 lbs. x 5
3 sets


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

ok, so I did a set of 3 back to back today...

I thought I was going to friggin die.. I was breathing so hard.. 

I have total respect for your workouts now..


----------



## vortrit (Oct 4, 2007)

katt said:


> ok, so I did a set of 3 back to back today...
> 
> I thought I was going to friggin die.. I was breathing so hard..
> 
> I have total respect for your workouts now..



Thanks. I'm really loving the supersetting and I'm getting a lot of stuff done. Good job on the triple set!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Chins*

Bodyweight 
5 x 5

*Close Grip Cable Row/Preacher Curl Superset*

Close Grip Cable Row @ 170 lbs. 
Preacher Curl @ 60 lbs.
5 x 5

*Hammer Strength Pulldown/Alternating Dumbbell Curl Superset*

Hammer Strength Pulldown @ 120 lbs.
Alternating Dumbbell Curls @ 40 lbs.
5 x 5

*Shoulder Pull Superset*

Upright Rows @ 70 lbs.
Side Laterals @ 20 lbs.


Not too bad. I took it somewhat easy today.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2007)

Also, I think my vertical pulling strength is coming along well which is probably one of my weakest points.


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

Great workout. I love you're supersetting style, do you feel like it is more effective for you than the conventional reps/rest/ repeat style?

Some great ideas in here.

Whats a hammer stregnth pulldown?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Great workout. I love you're supersetting style, do you feel like it is more effective for you than the conventional reps/rest/ repeat style?
> 
> Some great ideas in here.
> 
> Whats a hammer stregnth pulldown?



Thanks. I'm actually finding it very effective. If you'll notice I usually superset a compound movement with a isolation movement and it's been working great. 

Hammer Strength Pulldown is basically a plate loaded lat pulldown machine. 

Like this!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I superset all the time. How are you brother?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I superset all the time. How are you brother?



Yeah, supersetting if great! I'm doing well, just working, college, working out hard... Things are fairly well right now. How about you?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2007)

*Cardio/Side Bend Superset*

7 minutes cross trainer
weighted side bends @ 50 lbs. x 15 per side

8 minutes cross trainer
weighted side bends @ 55 lbs. x 15 per side

9 minutes cross trainer
weighted side bends @ 60 lbs. x 15 per side

no rest.



I was running late today so I didn't do very much. It's defiantly a Monday!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

Check out those tits!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Check out those tits!



That's a nice pair!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

vortrit said:


> That's a nice pair!



Lubed up and ready to go, Cap'n.

Hows it going, man?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lubed up and ready to go, Cap'n.
> 
> Hows it going, man?



Not bad for the most part. Just trying to get a bunch of stuff done for school and whatnot. You?


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Check out those tits!


 
 Bit of a hairy pussy too....


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol, reminds me of when i was walking home last night.

There was this cat on a wall, and i called to it as i walked past and made to stroke it, but it hissed and ran off.

My immediate reponse was to yell "Well fuck you, i never get any pussy anyway!".

I sure hope the chinese girls walking 20 yards behind me didnt speak good english...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Bit of a hairy pussy too....



 

Thanks for that. With those pics I should get plenty of forearm excersise now!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, reminds me of when i was walking home last night.
> 
> There was this cat on a wall, and i called to it as i walked past and made to stroke it, but it hissed and ran off.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should have tried to pet the girls instead...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Maybe you should have tried to pet the girls instead...



I dont wanna go the jail again.

They make you toss the salad.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I dont wanna go the jail again.
> 
> They make you toss the salad.



It'll be worth it. We'll get IM members to send you packs of salad dressing.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> It'll be worth it. We'll get IM members to send you packs of salad dressing.





As long as you have "Free Gazhole" parties, im on board.

My girlfriend will require some persuasion though.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> As long as you have "Free Gazhole" parties, im on board.
> 
> My girlfriend will require some persuasion though.



We'll have the parties as long as it requires me getting drunk.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> We'll have the parties as long as it requires me getting drunk.



Barf away, my son! Barf away!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2007)

*Weighted Dips/Cable Crossover Superset*

Weighted Dips @ 25 lbs. x 8
Cable Crossover @ 75 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Barbell Bench Press/Rope Pushdown Superset*

Barbell Bench Press @ 135 lbs. x 8
Rope Pushdown @ 120 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Incline Barbell Bench Press/CG Bench Press Superset*

Incline Barbell Bench Press @ 115 lbs. x 8
CG Bench Press @ 70 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Military Press/Dumbbell Pullover Superset*

Military Press @ 60 lbs. x 8
Dumbbell Pullover @ 50 / 55 / 60 / 65 lbs.
4 sets.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Speaking of barfing, great session!

How are you finding the supersets? Are you doing them with no rest, or with an RI in between exercises?


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

Agreed, sounds like a really productive session.  With these supersets, how long are you in the gym for?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Speaking of barfing, great session!
> 
> How are you finding the supersets? Are you doing them with no rest, or with an RI in between exercises?



Yeah, I keep forgeting to post my rest intervals. Usually 2 minutes between each set and rep.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Agreed, sounds like a really productive session.  With these supersets, how long are you in the gym for?



Yeah, it's been going great. That last session really fried my tris like crazy. Usually about an hour of lifting. I'm usually in the gym for about an hour and a half but a half hour is getting ready to go and changing when I get there, etc.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 30
Cable Crunches @ 105 lbs. x 40
3 sets

*Chins/Supine Rows*

Bodyweight
5 x 5

*Lat Pulldown/Close Grip Cable Row Superset*

Lat Pulldown @ 130 lbs.
Close Grip Cable Row @ 170 lbs.

Drop Set:12, 10, 8, 6

*T-Bar Row*

50 lbs.
4 x 8

*Hammer Strength Pulldown/Bicep Cable Fly*

Hammer Strength Pulldown @ 90 lbs.
Bicep Cable Fly @ 55 lbs.
4 x 8

*EZ-Bar Curl/Wrist Roller Superset*

EZ-Bar Curl @ 70 lbs. x 8
Wrist Roller x 1 revolution
3 sets


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

Really interesting setup to that session, i like the rep ranges and the movements you're supersetting together.

Pullups and Supines on the same day is brutal enough, let alone SS them. Good job! Your Biceps must feel like theyre ready to burst


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Really interesting setup to that session, i like the rep ranges and the movements you're supersetting together.
> 
> Pullups and Supines on the same day is brutal enough, let alone SS them. Good job! Your Biceps must feel like theyre ready to burst



Yeah, it was a really tough workout, but worth it.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

*Barbell Bench Press Burnout*

10 @ 135 lbs. 
8 @ 155 lbs. 
6 @ 165 lbs.  
4 @ 185 lbs.  
2 @ 195 lbs. 
1 @ 200 lbs. 
2 @ 195 lbs. 
4 @ 185 lbs.  
6 @ 165 lbs.  
8 @ 155 lbs.  
10 @ 135 lbs.  

*Barbell Squat Burnout*

10 @ 225 lbs. 
8 @ 275 lbs. 
6 @ 285 lbs 
4 @ 305 lbs.  
2 @ 310 lbs. 
1 @ 315 lbs. *PR* 
2 @ 310 lbs. 
4 @ 305 lbs. 
6 @ 285 lbs. 
8 @ 275 lbs. 
10 @ 225 lbs. 
*
Military Press Burnout*

10 @ 60 lbs. 
8 @ 70 lbs. 
6 @ 80 lbs. 
4 @ 90 lbs. 
2 @ 100 lbs. *PR* 
4 @ 90 lbs. 
6 @ 80 lbs. 
8 @ 70 lbs. 
10 @ 60 lbs. 

*Flat Bench Dumbbell Flies*

10 @ 35 lbs.
8 @ 40 lbs.
6 @ 45 lbs.
4 @ 50 lbs.
2 @ 55 lbs. *PR*

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press*

8 @ 55 lbs.
5 @ 60 lbs.
3 @ 65 lbs. *PR*

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*

115 lbs.
3 x 5

*Dips*

Bodyweight
3 x 5

Am I ever sore......


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job on the PRs.

Oh, and you're insane.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the rest time between sets?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's the rest time between sets?



Usually around 2 minutes. I keep forgetting to put that in there. However, if it says burnout it's 1 minute when dropping the weight.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the PRs.
> 
> Oh, and you're insane.



Thanks. Yeah, that was 3 PR's in one day. I'm beat.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually I forgot to throw in the Dumbbell Flies, so it was 4 PR's.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2007)

I forgot, do I mention that you're insane?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I forgot, do I mention that you're insane?



Actually I think you did. I'm quite flattered.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

DOMS's right.  That workout was fucking insane.  Even i would not attempt that, and I like pain.  Great job.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice work-out and great cable rows!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

goob said:


> DOMS's right.  That workout was fucking insane.  Even i would not attempt that, and I like pain.  Great job.



Yeah, definatly not something I'd do very often. I definately needed a lot of rest this weekend.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Nice work-out and great cable rows!



Thanks. Those were certainly a rough one especially in the superset.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 40
Cable Crunches @ 120 x 40
70 Second Planks
3 sets

*Hyper-extension/Reverse Hyper-extension Superset*

Hyper-extension @ 60 lbs. x 10
Reverse Hyper-extension Superset @ 40 lbs. x 10
3 sets

*Good Mornings*

2 x 10



It was a very light workout today.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2007)

*Chins Ladder*

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 8, 8.
_Tempo 3:1:1 / RI: 2 minutes_

*Cable Rows*

170 lbs. x 8
4 sets
_Tempo 3:1:1 / RI: 2 minutes_

*Lat Pulldown*

130 lbs. x 8 (2 sets)
100 lbs. x 8 (2 sets)
_Tempo 3:1:1 / RI: 2 minutes_

*Supine Row/T-Bar Row Superset*

Supine Rows @ bodyweight x 8
T-Bar Rows @ 50 lbs. x 8
4 sets
_Tempo 3:1:1 / RI: 2 minutes_

*Cable Curls*

115 lbs. x 8
3 sets
_Tempo 3:1:1 / RI: 2 minutes_

*Wrist Roller*

3 Revolutions


----------



## goob (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome work V.  I have a vision of you swinging about on monkey bars when I think of the 'chins ladder'.  What is that?  Also, outstanding rowing.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Awesome work V.  I have a vision of you swinging about on monkey bars when I think of the 'chins ladder'.  What is that?  Also, outstanding rowing.



Thanks. Yeah, my rowing is coming along. A ladder is where you do one, take a break, two, take a break, three, take a break, and work your way up to the maximum you can do.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2007)

*Current Notes/Stats*

Weight: 196 lbs.
Body Fat: 9-11%
Biceps: 14 3/4"
Chest: 41"

Supplements:

I'll be running a 30 day cycle of Tribulus and Creatine Mono (Nothing too fancy), along with a multi, etc.

I'll be bulking the next 30 days, at least.

My routine is still a bit scattered, but it's working out, so I'm not going to worry about it.

Things are looking pretty good. I'm going to try to bulk through winter with a couple of cutting phases, and cut in Feburary, I think. Not too sure yet, that's just my rough game plan.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

you do some pretty crazy supersets bro, very nice indeed. 
the supine rows are awesome ! i never knew about them until now. i have no way to do them at my house though, damn  good luck with your bulking, i think winter is a good time to start a bulk too


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> the supine rows are awesome ! i never knew about them until now.



Ditto. I'm just thinking of revising my workout too. I've been at the same thing for 3mo now. Probably high time I swtiched it up. Like the idea of those supine rows (maybe with a weight on my chest). Thx for sharing.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> you do some pretty crazy supersets bro, very nice indeed.
> the supine rows are awesome ! i never knew about them until now. i have no way to do them at my house though, damn  good luck with your bulking, i think winter is a good time to start a bulk too



Thanks, and I love suppersetting although I won't be doing as many of them over the next couple of weeks. I've been bulking in the summer and cutting in the winter, so I'm trying to change it to the way I want it this time around. I do supine rows on the smith machine. Yeah, they would be hard to do at home, I think.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Big G said:


> Ditto. I'm just thinking of revising my workout too. I've been at the same thing for 3mo now. Probably high time I swtiched it up. Like the idea of those supine rows (maybe with a weight on my chest). Thx for sharing.



Well, I've been doing mostly full body push/pull for awhile now, but some of it has been getting changed up. Not to mention my excersise selection and order I do them in always changes. I had a new program set up, but my college class schedule changed the day before it started, so I couldn't start the program I wanted to. I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you having a sexy time?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Are you having a sexy time?



No, but things are def. looking up. lawl.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Vortrit!

Im seeing these 'ladders' in every journal i look in. I think it's time to get me some of those!

Your workouts are really nice - great numbers!


----------



## goob (Oct 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Vortrit!
> 
> Im seeing these 'ladders' in every journal i look in. I think it's time to get me some of those!
> 
> Your workouts are really nice - great numbers!


 
Vortit's really small.  He carries a ladder around to be able to reach the bars on the pull up station....   

I don't think you'll need one.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Vortrit!
> 
> Im seeing these 'ladders' in every journal i look in. I think it's time to get me some of those!
> 
> Your workouts are really nice - great numbers!



Thanks, and thanks for stopping by. That's actually the first time I've done the ladder method.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Vortit's really small.  He carries a ladder around to be able to reach the bars on the pull up station....
> 
> I don't think you'll need one.



Yeah, I'm about the size of a real life GI Joe.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

*Dips*

weighted @ 25 lbs. x 8
weighted @ 25 lbs. x 8
weighted @ 35 lbs. x 8
weighted @ 35 lbs. x 8
weighted @ 40 lbs. x 8

*Barbell Bench Press*

135 lbs. x 8
145 lbs. x 8
150 lbs. x 8
155 lbs. x 8
160 lbs. x 6

*Incline Bench Press/Cable Fly Superset*

Incline Bench Press @ 95 lbs. x 8
Cable Fly @ 80 lbs. x 8

Incline Bench Press @ 100 lbs. x 8
Cable Fly @ 80 lbs. x 8

Incline Bench Press @ 110 lbs. x 8
Cable Fly @ 80 lbs. x 8

Incline Bench Press @ 115 lbs. x 8
Cable Fly @ 80 lbs. x 8

*Military Press*

70 lbs. 
5 x 5

*Close Grip Bench/Close Grip Military Press Superset*

Close Grip Bench @ 95 lbs. x 5
Close Grip Military Press @ 40 lbs. x 5
4 sets.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 18, 2007)

hey man, just looking through the journal and you have some awesome workouts in here! this one in particular a few days ago!



vortrit said:


> *Barbell Bench Press Burnout*
> 
> 10 @ 135 lbs.
> 8 @ 155 lbs.
> ...


----------



## Delusional (Oct 18, 2007)

your latest work out looks awesome man. good job. close grip military press eh? that sounds pretty crazy..never tried it. never even thought of it really. your journal keeps on giving me new work out ideas, i love it 

thats gotta be pretty damn hard right? especially after doing close grip bench. were you seated or standing? im gonna have to try them some time, i bet ill only be able to do around 20lbs though >.< oh well, its a start.

props on the supersets again, i like how your workouts are goin so far.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

Delusional said:


> your latest work out looks awesome man. good job. close grip military press eh? that sounds pretty crazy..never tried it. never even thought of it really. your journal keeps on giving me new work out ideas, i love it
> 
> thats gotta be pretty damn hard right? especially after doing close grip bench. were you seated or standing? im gonna have to try them some time, i bet ill only be able to do around 20lbs though >.< oh well, its a start.
> 
> props on the supersets again, i like how your workouts are goin so far.



Thanks. I like to do things to keep my workouts refreshing instead of doing the same thing over and over. Each one is different, but once in awhile they repeat.

I did the Military Presses standing. If I do them seated I call it seated otherwise it's just Military Press. You can do them seated if you like though. Yeah the Close Grip was very difficult. Just use whatever weight you can. That was actually only two ten pound plates with a twenty pound bar, so even if you just use a bar for it until you build up more strength.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey man, just looking through the journal and you have some awesome workouts in here! this one in particular a few days ago!



Thanks for the complement, and thanks for stopping by. Yeah, that was one of my toughest workouts ever, but I broke a lot of PR's so I was pretty happy.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Vortit's really small.  He carries a ladder around to be able to reach the bars on the pull up station....
> 
> I don't think you'll need one.



 

Don't be mean - or


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Don't be mean - or



Why does he get whipped? He's the one being mean!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Why does he get whipped? He's the one being mean!



But it's not nice to be whipped . . . . . unless . . . . . 










 . . . . . .


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> But it's not nice to be whipped . . . . . unless . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> But it's not nice to be whipped . . . . . unless . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

*Weighted Chins*

10 lbs. @ 5x5 *PR*

*Close Grip Cable Row*

180 lbs. x 8 *PR*
4 sets

*T-Bar Row*

60 lbs. x 8
70 lbs. x 8
75 lbs. x 8
80 lbs. x 8
90 lbs. x 2 *PR*

*Lat Pulldown*

130 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Hammer Strength Pulldown/Hammer Strength Row Superset*

Both @ 120 lbs.
5 x 5 on each.

*Biceps Fly*

65 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Rear Deltoid Machine/Standing Cable Crunch Superset*

Rear Deltoid Machine @ 100 lbs. x 8
Standing Cable Crunch @ 75 lbs. x 40

Rear Deltoid Machine @ 110 lbs. x 8
Standing Cable Crunch @ 75 lbs. x 40

Rear Deltoid Machine @ 120 lbs. x 8
Standing Cable Crunch @ 75 lbs. x 40


That was a good workout. A little too long, but good.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice PR on the weighted chins mate - they're always a sticking point for me.

Onwards and upwards though - you'll be hanging small children off you while doing them soon, just like Double D!!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

3 PRs in one session!?

YOU'RE OFF THE FUCKING CHAIN!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> 3 PRs in one session!?
> 
> YOU'RE OFF THE FUCKING CHAIN!



Actually I broke 4 last Friday. Yeah, things have been really good as far as my training goes.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice PR on the weighted chins mate - they're always a sticking point for me.
> 
> Onwards and upwards though - you'll be hanging small children off you while doing them soon, just like Double D!!



Yeah, it has been for me too, but I've been working pretty hard on my vertical pulling strength. Yeah, Double D is nuts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't know if you recently listed them ,but what are your current goals?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice PR on the weighted chins mate - they're always a sticking point for me.
> 
> Onwards and upwards though - you'll be hanging small children off you while doing them soon, just like Double D!!



D needs a midget lol.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Don't know if you recently listed them ,but what are your current goals?



Mostly just to bulk up right now and gain some strength and mass. Both of which are going well. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Mostly just to bulk up right now and gain some strength and mass. Both of which are going well. Nothing too fancy.



Thats good. Simple with alot of hard work and understanding is all you ever need. I wish i understood that about a year ago.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thats good. Simple with alot of hard work and understanding is all you ever need. I wish i understood that about a year ago.



You aren't the only one!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> *Weighted Chins*
> 
> 10 lbs. @ 5x5 *PR*
> 
> ...



damn killer. you made those weights your bitch. very nice workout man, props


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

That's my sorta workout V!   Great job, How did you find the T-bar's with regards to your lower back?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Delusional said:


> damn killer. you made those weights your bitch. very nice workout man, props



Thanks a lot. Yeah, I've really been on a great streak lately for breaking PR's, and just having some great workouts in general.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

goob said:


> That's my sorta workout V!   Great job, How did you find the T-bar's with regards to your lower back?



Thanks. They seem to be working out really well. In regards to my lower back, they seem to be doing a great job for my back, in general.


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

I always feel those T-bar rows in my middle back...but they are a really good full back exercise - I like them alot!  nice numbers there Vorit!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

katt said:


> I always feel those T-bar rows in my middle back...but they are a really good full back exercise - I like them alot!  nice numbers there Vorit!



Thanks. Yeah, I really think they hit the middle of the back the most.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess I should be more specific though. I've been doing *Supported T-Bar Rows*.  I can do a lot more weight doing the regular kind.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2007)

I was running late today and didn't sleep well at all last night, so I didn't do anything. I will either do something Wed. this week, or just take two days off depending on what happens.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> *Weighted Chins*
> 
> 10 lbs. @ 5x5 *PR*
> 
> ...



great workout vortrit! awesome PR!

I love doing T-bars, haven't done them in a while, so I decided to throw them into my new split.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 22, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout vortrit! awesome PR!
> 
> I love doing T-bars, haven't done them in a while, so I decided to throw them into my new split.



Yeah, T-Bars are great!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

*Weighted Dips/Cable Crunch Superset*

Weighted Dips x 10 @ 25 lbs.
Cable Crunch x 40 @ 115 lbs.

Weighted Dips x 10 @ 25 lbs.
Cable Crunch x 40 @ 115 lbs.

Weighted Dips x 10 @ 30 lbs.
Cable Crunch x 40 @ 120 lbs.

Weighted Dips x 10 @ 30 lbs.
Cable Crunch x 40 @ 120 lbs.

*Dumbbell Bench Press Burnout*

10 @ 50 lbs.
10 @ 55 lbs.
8 @ 60 lbs.
6 @ 65 lbs.
4 @ 70 lbs.
6 @ 65 lbs.
8 @ 60 lbs.
10 @ 55 lbs.
10 @ 50 lbs.

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*

10 @ 95 lbs.
3 sets

*Standing Wide Grip Military Press*

10 @ 50 lbs.
3 sets

*Cable Fly*

10 @ 75 lbs.
3 sets

*Hanging Knee Raises*

Bodyweight x 35
3 sets

*External Dumbbell Rotations*

10 each side @ 15 lbs.
2 sets


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 23, 2007)

shit man, you got some crazy workouts in here! a DB bench burnout in the middle?!...INSANE man


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> shit man, you got some crazy workouts in here! a DB bench burnout in the middle?!...INSANE man



Thanks. I also try to make my workouts different to keep things interesting.


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuck Yeah!  Those DB Bench burnouts sound killer.  How do you find the energy to do that much?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Fuck Yeah!  Those DB Bench burnouts sound killer.  How do you find the energy to do that much?



I don't know. My workouts have always been pretty intense. Plus, I try to eat *a lot* before I go lift.


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I don't know. My workouts have always been pretty intense. Plus, I try to eat *a lot* before I go lift.


 
Yeah, I suppose a LOT of carbs before would help.

I take it you stop eating 2 hours before?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, I suppose a LOT of carbs before would help.
> 
> I take it you stop eating 2 hours before?



Actually, no. I eat all the way until the time I go to the gym. Maybe 1/2 hour before I go in.


----------



## goob (Oct 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Actually, no. I eat all the way until the time I go to the gym. Maybe 1/2 hour before I go in.


 
I can't workout well on a full stomach.  Just dose'nt work for me, I always give it 2 hours before any exersice.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

goob said:


> I can't workout well on a full stomach.  Just dose'nt work for me, I always give it 2 hours before any exersice.



Whatever works for you. If I don't eat up until that point I find my self starting to get hungry and weak in the middle of my workout. I probably take in 1/3 of my daily food in the morning before I go workout.


----------



## wala (Oct 23, 2007)

Vortrit, hows it goin 

routine is lookin cool...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

wala said:


> Vortrit, hows it goin
> 
> routine is lookin cool...



Pretty good and thanks!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

wholly benches     how'd you feel going to inclines after all that benching?   I'd be fried by then..!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> wholly benches     how'd you feel going to inclines after all that benching?   I'd be fried by then..!!



Yeah, I was definitely feeling it.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

I feel overall I've been making really good progress. Six months ago I couldn't even do 4 x 10 bodyweight dips, and today I did 4 x 10 weighted dips.


----------



## Mista (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> wholly benches     how'd you feel going to inclines after all that benching?   I'd be fried by then..!!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 24, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I feel overall I've been making really good progress. Six months ago I couldn't even do 4 x 10 bodyweight dips, and today I did 4 x 10 weighted dips.



Well if it's working for you, thats great!

Some hard, hard work going down in here mate!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

goob said:


> I can't workout well on a full stomach.  Just dose'nt work for me, I always give it 2 hours before any exersice.



Same here brother G.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 24, 2007)

doing great man. seriously keep that shit up, youre crazy


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

It's been a rough day. I had car trouble, so no workout. But I got everything straighted out, so it's all fine now.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Delusional said:


> doing great man. seriously keep that shit up, youre crazy



Thanks brother. I'm flattered. I definitely don't do your typical weight training program. I love to mix it up, and I've got some good ideas for future workouts as well.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Well if it's working for you, thats great!
> 
> Some hard, hard work going down in here mate!



Thanks. I definitely plan to keep at it. I wish I could get a bit more cardio in though.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you find that your time is limited? And that's why you can't fit in cardio?

If that's the case with me, i just do a 15 min cardio warmup before i start lifting, then a 15 min blast when im done, then at least you've done half an hour, it's better than nothing!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2007)

you really only need 15-20mins if your doing a form of hiit


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 25, 2007)

Indeed, but i find that doing too much HIIT causes me to burn out by the end of the week. 

For example, this week ive done 2 HIIT sessions (again, due to lack of time) and im really knackered - more than usual.  

Might not happen with everyone though!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2007)

wow.. it does the opposite for me.  makes me feel really good, increases my well being


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe your partying too much lol


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 25, 2007)

PreMier said:


> maybe your partying too much lol



Hey, the chance to party so much would be great!

Obviously im just getting old!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2007)

PreMier said:


> wow.. it does the opposite for me.  makes me feel really good, increases my well being



Yeah, it's the same with me.

Some of my workouts are like HIIT anyway. I constantly walk at work too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey, the chance to party so much would be great!
> 
> Obviously im just getting old!



Obviously your gonna need to lower your party volume so you dont overtrain .


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2007)

*Chins Burnout*

Bodyweight x 10
+ 5 lbs. x 8
+ 10 lbs. x 5
+ 15 lbs. x 4
+ 20 lbs. x 2
+ 20 lbs. x 2
+ 15 lbs. x 2
+ 10 lbs. x 4
+ 5 lbs. x 4
Bodyweight x 4

*Close Grip Cable Row*

190 lbs. x 8 *PR*
4 sets

*Deadlift*

205 lbs.
3 x 3

*Supine Rows*

Bodyweight x 8
4 sets

*Shoulder Triset*

Lying Reverse Flies x 8 each side @ 12 lbs.
Side Laterals x 8 @ 15 lbs.
Rear Deltoid Machine x 8 @ 100 lbs.
3 sets

*Straight Bar Curl*

8 @ 70 lbs.
3 sets

*Wrist Roller*

2 revolutions.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

great workout man

what are your goals with this training now?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout man
> 
> what are your goals with this training now?



It's mostly been conditioning, but I have been dropping some of the supersetting and will be working on hypertrophy soon for a few weeks, then another conditioning phase. I'm not quite sure how I want to do it yet, but I plan to take a week of around Thanksgiving week.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

Holy shit! That workout has more Chin's than a Hong Kong phone directory. Great job.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy shit! That workout has more Chin's than a Hong Kong phone directory. Great job.



I thought that line was only for me .


that is a shit load of chinups well done V.


----------



## goob (Oct 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I thought that line was only for me .
> 
> 
> that is a shit load of chinups well done V.


 
Once a cheater........


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2007)

Amazing rows, Vortrit! That's ANOTHER PR!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Obviously your gonna need to lower your party volume so you dont overtrain .



HA!

No chance!


----------



## goob (Oct 26, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Amazing rows, Vortrit! That's ANOTHER PR!!!


 
Gotta get a grip on this multiple personallity disorder. REMEMBER to take the pills!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Gotta get a grip on this multiple personallity disorder. REMEMBER to take the pills!



Got it. I remembered them today!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> that is a shit load of chinups well done V.



Thanks!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> HA!
> 
> No chance!



Yeah, overtraining at partying? Not going to happen. It's an endurance sport.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I got to the gym and did one set of dumbbell pullovers. What I did not want to do today was dips, but the dumbbell area was so crowded what did I do? Dips first. The bench was also taken so...

*Weighted Dips/Triceps Rope Pushdown Superset*

Weighted Dips @ 25 lbs. x 8
Triceps Rope Pushdown @ 120 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Barbell Bench Press/Cable Fly Superset*

Barbell Bench Press @ 135 lbs. x 8
Cable Fly @ 70 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press/Pec Dec Machine Superset*

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press @ 40 lbs. x 8
Pec Dec Machine @ 50 lbs. x 8

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press @ 45 lbs. x 8
Pec Dec Machine @ 60 lbs. x 8

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press @ 45 lbs. x 8
Pec Dec Machine @ 70 lbs. x 8

*OH Military Dumbbell Press/Hammer Strength Wide Chest Superset*

OH Military Dumbbell Press @ 30 lbs. x 8
Hammer Strength Wide Chest @ 110 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Core Superset*

Twisting Decline Crunches x 100
Leg Raises x 25
2 sets


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Once a cheater........



You bastard you told me i was the only one for you!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 26, 2007)

The pump in your chest must of been amazing!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> The pump in your chest must of been amazing!



Yeah, and my triceps too. I felt like they'd been hit with a hammer after the first set, but yeah, that's actually the best chest pump I've had in a long time. It felt great!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You bastard you told me i was the only one for you!



I'm sorry, but you're going to have to share goob a little. He's too sexy to be tied down with one person.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

Holy Macaroni!

Nice session!! Supersets look tough as golem cock.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'm sorry, but you're going to have to share goob a little. He's too sexy to be tied down with one person.


 
I have enough love to spread. But don't expect me to be monogamous.....


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> I have enough love to spread.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


>


 
 

Well,..... it beats a biscuit.....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

awesome workout vortrit!

supersets all the way is definitely the way to go!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

Holy Cow! Don't check into my journal for a few hours and look what happens! People are actually posting pics of bread! Insane!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workout vortrit!
> 
> supersets all the way is definitely the way to go!



Thanks. I've dropped off doing it for a few sessions and I'm now back at it. It just feels right!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Holy Macaroni!
> 
> Nice session!! Supersets look tough as golem cock.



Thanks man! It was rough, but I feel like I'm getting really good results!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> I have enough love to spread. But don't expect me to be monogamous.....



I'm not greedy.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks man! It was rough, but I feel like I'm getting really good results!



Thats the bottom line, man. Its never easy to get results, but when they come it makes it all worth it!


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

looking good like always bro, keep it up. your workouts always look fun and challenging, i like them a lot. and props on the supersets, very nice !


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats the bottom line, man. Its never easy to get results, but when they come it makes it all worth it!



For sure!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Delusional said:


> looking good like always bro, keep it up. your workouts always look fun and challenging, i like them a lot. and props on the supersets, very nice !



Thanks. A lot of the supersetting is to save time because I've been so busy, but it's been working out really well.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hyperextension/Reverse Hyperextension Superset*

Hypers @ 50 lbs. x 8
Reverse Hypers @ 60 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Hack Squat/Pull Throughs Superset*

Hack Squat @ 360 lbs. x 8
Pullthroughs @ 100 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Dumbbell Step Ups/Standing Hip Extension Superset*

Dumbbell Step Ups @ 35/40/45 lbs. x 5 each leg
Standing Hip Extension @ 100 lbs. x 5 each leg
3 sets

*Leg Extensions*

100 lbs. x 8
3 sets


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

Hacks looking REALLY good, dude.

You werent kidding when you said you love the supersets 

Hows this program working out? Everything on track so far?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

"Hyperextension/Reverse Hyperextension Superset"?

Excuse me, but I'd just like to say...

That must have made your spinal erectors burn! 

Nice workout!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2007)

great workout vortrit!

supersetting is definitely the way to go!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Hacks looking REALLY good, dude.
> 
> You werent kidding when you said you love the supersets
> 
> Hows this program working out? Everything on track so far?



It's working out really great actually. I'm mostly going for conditioning right now, and maybe a little hypertrophy, but it seems like I'm getting a fair amount of both. I will do this routine for a few more weeks, take a break, and then go onto vertical/horizontal/legs program which I've yet to make, but I've toyed around with some.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "Hyperextension/Reverse Hyperextension Superset"?
> 
> Excuse me, but I'd just like to say...
> 
> ...



Yes, actually, and doing the pullthroughs later really killed me.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "Hyperextension/Reverse Hyperextension Superset"?
> 
> Excuse me, but I'd just like to say...
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's great for saving time, and it just works well with my goals for the time being anyway.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn V those hack squats are crazy heavy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'm sorry, but you're going to have to share goob a little. He's too sexy to be tied down with one person.



Hey look here he's mine!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> It's working out really great actually. I'm mostly going for conditioning right now, and maybe a little hypertrophy, but it seems like I'm getting a fair amount of both. I will do this routine for a few more weeks, take a break, and then go onto vertical/horizontal/legs program which I've yet to make, but I've toyed around with some.



Sweet  sounds like you've got a plan!

Vertical/Horizontal splits are fun. You get to do Pullups and Dips in the same day, thats always a good combo.

The only problem is the lack of good Vertical Pulls. Pullups/Chinups obviously, but Upright Rows are a bit of a no-no, and im not a fan of Lat Pulldowns. Im not sure if Face Pulls would count?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Sweet  sounds like you've got a plan!
> 
> Vertical/Horizontal splits are fun. You get to do Pullups and Dips in the same day, thats always a good combo.
> 
> The only problem is the lack of good Vertical Pulls. Pullups/Chinups obviously, but Upright Rows are a bit of a no-no, and im not a fan of Lat Pulldowns. Im not sure if Face Pulls would count?



Yeah, well I have not made my full decision yet, but I never do upright rows. Maybe once a year or so. I don't know about side laterals, but I don't do them that often. I actually do like lat pulldown though, but that still don't leave much. Either way I think doing push/pull supersets would be a lot of fun. I'd probably consider face pulls horizontal, but may put them on a vertical day for variety.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Damn V those hack squats are crazy heavy!



It actually was not that bad.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey look here he's mine!



You should learn to share.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> You should learn to share.



Im sry but i dont play well with others.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 29, 2007)

looks like it was one hell of a workout nice job


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Rubes said:


> looks like it was one hell of a workout nice job



Thanks. It was pretty solid.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, well I have not made my full decision yet, but I never do upright rows. Maybe once a year or so. I don't know about side laterals, but I don't do them that often. I actually do like lat pulldown though, but that still don't leave much. Either way I think doing push/pull supersets would be a lot of fun. I'd probably consider face pulls horizontal, but may put them on a vertical day for variety.



Nice supersets Vortrit!

I've started doing 1 arm lat pull downs as opposed to ordinary ones and i feel i get more of a pull through with them. Just a thought


----------



## 1quick1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice hacks dude.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

1quick1 said:


> Nice hacks dude.



Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice supersets Vortrit!
> 
> I've started doing 1 arm lat pull downs as opposed to ordinary ones and i feel i get more of a pull through with them. Just a thought



Yeah, that's a good idea actually! A really good one. I like doing independent joint movements such as one are dumbbell rows and such. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 30, 2007)

nice workout, i hate db stepups, they fuck me up big time


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

damn vort i wish i had you for a workout partner. youre always tearing those weights up man, nice job. but what are pullthroughs?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Delusional said:


> damn vort i wish i had you for a workout partner. youre always tearing those weights up man, nice job. but what are pullthroughs?








YouTube Video











Thanks man. I'd defininitely work out with you.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

PreMier said:


> nice workout, i hate db stepups, they fuck me up big time



I think everyone hates them. I'd wish I'd went a bit heavier though. I naturally have pretty big legs. I always have.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

those pullthroughs look...interesting..lol. i dont know, kind of awkward looking to me. looks like a pretty killer exercise though.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Delusional said:


> those pullthroughs look...interesting..lol. i dont know, kind of awkward looking to me. looks like a pretty killer exercise though.



Yeah, it's just another lower back exercise like good mornings or hyperextensions.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 40
Cable Crunches @ 125 lbs. x 40
Planks x 70 seconds
3 sets

*Chins*

Bodyweight
5 x 5

*Close Grip Cable Row*

200 lbs.
5 x 5

*Supported T-Bar Row/One Handed Lat Pulldown Superset*

Supported T-Bar Row @ 50 lbs.
One Handed Lat Pulldown @ 80 lbs.
5x5

*Cable Biceps Fly/Machine Preacher Curl Superset*

Cable Biceps Fly @ 70 lbs.
Machine Preacher Curl @ 100 lbs.
3 x 8


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

great looking workout man

is this a drop in volume, and an up in intensity I see or am I blind?


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Great job!  I love those one handed lat pulldowns, and good job on the CG row!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great looking workout man
> 
> is this a drop in volume, and an up in intensity I see or am I blind?



Yeah, I was pretty much doing a strength training session today.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Great job!  I love those one handed lat pulldowns, and good job on the CG row!



Thanks. That's actually a PR, I think. My last PR on it was 190, but I did sets of 8, so I wasn't sure if I should call it a PR or not.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome workout as usual  when did you start doing supersets? did it take a bit of getting used to?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 30, 2007)

Good stuff V.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Delusional said:


> awesome workout as usual  when did you start doing supersets? did it take a bit of getting used to?



Well, I really just started doing them a lot a few months ago, but I've been doing them as long as I've been lifting, but usually one per session, if that. The best thing to do would be to add more and more each week until you get a whole workout like that. That's pretty much how I did it. I generally like to superset a compound movement with an isolation movement.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff V.



Thanks bro.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 30, 2007)

nice very nice


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Rubes said:


> nice very nice



Thanks. Short but sweet.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

*Barbell Bench Press*

135 lbs. x 8
145 lbs. x 8
155 lbs. x 6
165 lbs. x 6
185 lbs. x 3
195 lbs. x 2
210 lbs. x 2
215 lbs. x 1 *PR*

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*

95 lbs. x 10
105 lbs. x 8
115 lbs. x 8
125 lbs. x 4
135 lbs. x 2
150 lbs. x 2 *PR*

*High Cable Fly/Flat Bench Fly Superset*

High Cable Fly @ 100 lbs. x 8
Flat Bench Fly @ 25/35/45 lbs. x 8/8/6
3 sets

*Triceps Triset*

Bodyweight Dips
Rope Pushdown @ 100 lbs.
Straight Bar Pushdown @ 100 lbs.
2 sets.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Two PRs on the same bodypart...

Fucking legend. Nice job, man! Really nice job!


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, holy shit! Nice benching!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 1, 2007)

I third the above, excellent benching man


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone. I've got a really busy day, so I won't be posting much other than this and my workout. I'll try to get back with everyone else later. Thanks everyone. 

And yeah, Gaz, I was shocked myself, but I don't think I've ever went for an Incline PR in awhile. It just worked out. I spent most of my time on the bench today, obviously.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> *I spent most of my time on my back today, obviously.*



 whore!


----------



## Rubes (Nov 1, 2007)

love the pressin


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> whore!



Waiting for you big guy!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Rubes said:


> love the pressin



Thanks. Yeah, a bench PR is always a big deal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2007)

big benching!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 1, 2007)

nice PR home slice.  i bet you could get a much higher one if you went for a max effort lift


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> nice PR home slice.  i bet you could get a much higher one if you went for a max effort lift



You are correct brother and thanks. This was not actually planned though. I was talking to a friend which I usually don't do, and I just kept stacking on weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Waiting for you big guy!


----------



## 1quick1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job on the PR's.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

1quick1 said:


> Good job on the PR's.



Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

*Chins*

Bodyweight x 8
+ 5 lbs. x 8
+ 10 lbs. x 6
+ 15 lbs. x 6
+ 20 lbs. x 4

*Lat Pulldown/Dumbbell Pullover Superset*

Lat Pulldown @ 140 lbs. x 5
Dumbbell Pullover @ 35/45/55/65 lbs.
4 sets

*Supported T-Bar Row*

70 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Medium Grip Cable Row/Hammer Strength Cable Row Superset*

Medium Grip Cable Row @ 180 lbs. x 5
Hammer Strength Cable Row @ 140 lbs. x 10
3 sets

*Cable Shrugs/Machine Shrugs*

Cable Shrugs @ 200 lbs. x 10
Machine Shrugs @ 300 lbs. x 10
3 sets

*Rope Curls*

115 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Core Superset*

Decline Twisting Crunches x 100 
Leg Lifts x 25
Wood Chops @ 50 lbs. x 10 each side
2 sets


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy Cow Batman, nice rowing!!!  Kapow!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy Cow Batman, nice rowing!!!  Kapow!



Thanks. I actually dropped the weight a little bit since I went to the medium grip instead of the closed grip.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 2, 2007)

good work sir


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 2, 2007)

I see we both had some good back workouts good chins Buddy.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy Cow Batman, nice rowing!!!  Kapow!



ok seriously Goob, you must be comedian in your real life, because most of the comments you post on the journals just crack me up..!!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I see we both had some good back workouts good chins Buddy.



That we did. Thanks on the chins. They seem to be getting better all the time.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 2, 2007)

Rubes said:


> good work sir



Thanks!


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

And those 65lb pullovers are no joke too! Way to go (or should I say Way to "row"?).


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

katt said:


> ok seriously Goob, you must be comedian in your real life, because most of the comments you post on the journals just crack me up..!!


 
Haha, thanks. Alas not. Gaz and DOMS generally have the same effect for me.

I try and provide some light relief....


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 3, 2007)

workout looks good vortrit.

chins are lookin' solid


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

goob said:


> I try and provide some light relief....



And at a reasonable price!

Fap.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 3, 2007)

Bench and unilateral pulldowns really stand out, nice!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Big G said:


> And those 65lb pullovers are no joke too! Way to go (or should I say Way to "row"?).



Thanks. It actually was not that bad. I may up it next time.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Bench and unilateral pulldowns really stand out, nice!



Thanks. Actually two of the main things I've been focusing on.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Current stats:

196 lbs. (that's unclothed)
10 % bodyfat
Biceps 15"
Chest 40 1/2"


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Current stats:
> 
> 196 lbs. (that's unclothed)
> 10 % bodyfat
> ...



Nice.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll second that!  Good going, vortrit!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 5, 2007)

height?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> height?



6'


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Unfortunately I pulled a back muscle at work today, so I'm out for, at least, a week. I'll be around though.


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Unfortunately I pulled a back muscle at work today, so I'm out for, at least, a week. I'll be around though.


 
That sucks.  A week off might do wonders, but it's real frustrating.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)

bummer..


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> bummer..



Yeah, total bummer.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

goob said:


> That sucks.  A week off might do wonders, but it's real frustrating.



I've been needing to take a week off for a long time, but it would be nice to do it without an injury. As long as it recovers fine though I really don't care or mind.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)

maybe get some soft tissue work done to help w/ recovery


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> maybe get some soft tissue work done to help w/ recovery



Good idea PreMier. You always seem to be throwing good ideas around.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

Ugh, that sucks man...hopefully its nothing *too* serious?

Just rest up, stretch a lot, and like PreMier said - perhaps get some work done on it.

Youll be back in no time 

Howd you do it anyways?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ugh, that sucks man...hopefully its nothing *too* serious?
> 
> Just rest up, stretch a lot, and like PreMier said - perhaps get some work done on it.
> 
> ...



I was unbolting a motor at work and it came undone and slipped with me holding it on a skylift.

Anyway, it is the next day and it already feels somewhat better. I went to the doctor and he gave me some muscle relaxers and told me he expected that I would be recovered and back in the gym by next monday. I don't mind taking the week off actually. If it's not completely recovered by Monday I'll take a few extra days off. No big deal, but I don't think it's super serious. Just a pulled muscle. Unfortanately it's in the back, so that's hard to work around.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I was unbolting a motor at work and it came undone and slipped with me holding it on a skylift.
> 
> Anyway, it is the next day and it already feels somewhat better. I went to the doctor and he gave me some muscle relaxers and told me he expected that I would be recovered and back in the gym by next monday. I don't mind taking the week off actually. If it's not completely recovered by Monday I'll take a few extra days off. No big deal, but I don't think it's super serious. Just a pulled muscle. Unfortanately it's in the back, so that's hard to work around.



Ouch, thats an unfortunate way to do it...

Still, like you say - its no big deal as long as it heals. Plus youve got some time for unplanned R+R which is always good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I was unbolting a motor at work and it came undone and slipped with me holding it on a skylift.
> 
> Anyway, it is the next day and it already feels somewhat better. I went to the doctor and he gave me some muscle relaxers and told me he expected that I would be recovered and back in the gym by next monday. I don't mind taking the week off actually. If it's not completely recovered by Monday I'll take a few extra days off. No big deal, but I don't think it's super serious. Just a pulled muscle. Unfortanately it's in the back, so that's hard to work around.



Good man don't rush your back take your time i know we BBers in general tend to be workout workoholics but be smart V.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 6, 2007)

You could use the week off to have a sexy time.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ouch, thats an unfortunate way to do it...
> 
> Still, like you say - its no big deal as long as it heals. Plus youve got some time for unplanned R+R which is always good.



Yeah, I've been hitting everything pretty hard lately in the gym and at work, so it's time to ease off for a few days, at least.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good man don't rush your back take your time i know we BBers in general tend to be workout workoholics but be smart V.



Yeah, definitely. An injury seems to be the only way to totally relax, for me anyway.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You could use the week off to have a sexy time.



NOW that, my friend, is a really good plan!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> NOW that, my friend, is a really good plan!



Very NICE!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

I think I'm going to do a new routine when I go back.

Horizontal w/ biceps
Vertical w/ triceps
Legs.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

shitty man, hopefully your healed up soon.

horizontal/lower/vertical is a great split, I just came off that and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

^ Agree.

Its fun to split stuff like that.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, I will do that until the beginning of the year, or so. I don't think I'm going to actually write out a program. Actually, I may but not stick to it 100%


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah,, when it comes to your back,, don't try to push it too soon!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah,, when it comes to your back,, don't try to push it too soon!



Yeah, definitely. It's three days later, and it seems to still be a problem, so I might actually be out awhile longer than I thought.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2007)

Believe it or not I have just realized that all of the soreness is in the upper part of the glutes, and there is not really any back pain. So, I think I actually pulled my glute muscles very badly instead of the back. Well, hopefully that is better than a back injury...

Gaz, don't be so rough on the glutes next time!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Believe it or not I have just realized that all of the soreness is in the upper part of the glutes, and there is not really any back pain. So, I think I actually pulled my glute muscles very badly instead of the back. Well, hopefully that is better than a back injury...
> 
> Gaz, don't be so rough on the glutes next time!



Remember that its a chain back there. You could have pulled a back muscle, but the pain is manifesting itself in the glute area. Its like a rope - pull from the middle but the end is where the movement is obvious.

And ill use more KY, i promise .


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Remember that its a chain back there. You could have pulled a back muscle, but the pain is manifesting itself in the glute area. Its like a rope - pull from the middle but the end is where the movement is obvious.
> 
> And ill use more KY, i promise .



Yes, that is true since the tailbone is in that area. What a useless bone anyway. I don't even have a tail.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yes, that is true since the tailbone is in that area. What a useless bone anyway. I don't even have a tail.



Im pretty sure i read a story about some guy who had his surgically extended out of his body or something.

You know, those freaks who want to be cats and shit?

Wtf is up with that anyways..


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im pretty sure i read a story about some guy who had his surgically extended out of his body or something.
> 
> You know, those freaks who want to be cats and shit?
> 
> Wtf is up with that anyways..



Yeah, some kind of weird body modification. I just don't understand that kind of shit.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Vortrit - sorry to hear about your back/butt. Injuries suck ass. 

You mean body modification like this guy? Bloody fool! He got tattoos all over him to look like a tiger, got all his teeth filed to points and now he wants a fur transplant! WTF!!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Vortrit - sorry to hear about your back/butt. Injuries suck ass.
> 
> You mean body modification like this guy? Bloody fool! He got tattoos all over him to look like a tiger, got all his teeth filed to points and now he wants a fur transplant! WTF!!



Yeah, what a freak.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2007)

The back is still being a problem. It does seem slightly better. I just hope I don't have to give up lifting for too long. I did the same thing too my shoulder, I think, and it got better, but it's easier to work around that. I can't even do any cardio right now. It sucks.


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Vortrit - sorry to hear about your back/butt. Injuries suck ass.
> 
> You mean body modification like this guy? Bloody fool! He got tattoos all over him to look like a tiger, got all his teeth filed to points and now he wants a fur transplant! WTF!!




I've seen the show on this guy and a few others... do you think they wake up some morning and say "What the fuck did I do to myself??"


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2007)

katt said:


> I've seen the show on this guy and a few others... do you think they wake up some morning and say "What the fuck did I do to myself??"



Yeah, it's just weird. I do have a few tats, and I really don't mind piercings although I don't have any, but that's just going way to far.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2007)

And ironic enough, after several months my foot injury has finally healed and I was ready to start doing cardio again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im pretty sure i read a story about some guy who had his surgically extended out of his body or something.
> 
> You know, those freaks who want to be cats and shit?
> 
> Wtf is up with that anyways..



Youll never understand me!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 9, 2007)

Good news. The back seems to be about 75% better. No pain at all this morning. Mostly just some muscle tightness. I'm still going to give it a few days, or better, but that is definitely a good sign.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Good news. The back seems to be about 75% better. No pain at all this morning. Mostly just some muscle tightness. I'm still going to give it a few days, or better, but that is definitely a good sign.



Good to hear brother V!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Youll never understand me!



 

Glad to hear things are healing fast V! Meanwhile, enjoy your rest!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good to hear brother V!



Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Glad to hear things are healing fast V! Meanwhile, enjoy your rest!



Thanks a lot. It's the next day now and I'm feeling even better. There is really no pain at all now. I'm just a little bit sore. I can barley tell I hurt myself. I thought this was going to be more serious, but I'm glad it's not.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks a lot. It's the next day now and I'm feeling even better. There is really no pain at all now. I'm just a little bit sore. I can barley tell I hurt myself. I thought this was going to be more serious, but I'm glad it's not.


 
Good, you'll be busting ass again in no time.

Have you had a sexy time, while off?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Good, you'll be busting ass again in no time.
> 
> Have you had a sexy time, while off?



Somewhat yes. I'm hoping to have a really sexy time today.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Somewhat yes. I'm hoping to have a really sexy time today.


 
Oh yeah??  Do tell......


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Oh yeah??  Do tell......



There's nothing to tell yet. Unfortanately.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2007)

I plan to be back in the gym tommorow. Everything feels pretty good.


----------



## the other half (Nov 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks a lot. It's the next day now and I'm feeling even better. There is really no pain at all now. I'm just a little bit sore. I can barley tell I hurt myself. I thought this was going to be more serious, but I'm glad it's not.



just remember to start light, when u work your back, or else you will find out how serious it really was. 
anyhow, good luck heading back to the gym on monday


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2007)

the other half said:


> just remember to start light, when u work your back, or else you will find out how serious it really was.
> anyhow, good luck heading back to the gym on monday



Thanks. I definitely will. 

The doctor did give me the okay to go back, and I don't feel any pain whatsoever now.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I definitely will.
> 
> The doctor did give me the okay to go back, and I don't feel any pain whatsoever now.



Phew! Bet your happy bout that!

We'll be expecting PR's after your week off!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Phew! Bet your happy bout that!
> 
> We'll be expecting PR's after your week off!



I definitely hope so. I've got the ipod charging right now, and then after awhile I'm off to class and then the gym. I've got the day off from work today. My job gives us the first day of deer season off. Yeah, you might be a red neck if you job gives you the first day of deer season as a paid holiday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Somewhat yes. I'm hoping to have a really sexy time today.



No joke?


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

you get the first day of deer season off??? wtf???  And I thought we were in red neck country.....


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

katt said:


> you get the first day of deer season off??? wtf???  And I thought we were in red neck country.....



It's pretty big red neck country here as well.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Back at it. Upper Horizontal.

*Barbell Bench Press*

135 lbs. x 8
155 lbs. x 8
165 lbs. x 8
185 lbs. x 4
195 lbs. x 4
200 lbs. x 2

*Close Grip Cable Row*

200 lbs. x 8
190 lbs. x 8
180 lbs. x 8
170 lbs. x 8
160 lbs. x 8

*Barbell Incline Bench Press*

115 lbs. x 8
135 lbs. x 8
145 lbs. x 4
155 lbs. x 4 *PR*

*Supine Rows*

Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight x 6
Bodyweight x 6

*Dumbbell Pullovers/Supported T-Bar Row Superset*

50 lbs. on each x 8
2 sets

*Cable Fly*

75 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Rope Curls*

100 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Machine Preacher Curls*

100 lbs. x 8
2 sets

*Treadmill*

15 minutes at varying speeds and inclines. Only about a mile. I have not been on in awhile so I didn't want to push it too hard yet.

done.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

solid workout - and a PR already!? Youre off the fucking chain.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Youll never understand me!



I've tried man, you just shut me out. Let me in dude, just let me in.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

back at it is right, and a PR? awesome job man


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> solid workout - and a PR already!? Youre off the fucking chain.



Thanks. I wasn't expecting that quite yet.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> back at it is right, and a PR? awesome job man



Thanks. It's alway nice have a new PR. I really didn't think I'd break any for awhile.


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

rest is a good thing sometimes. great job on the workout. awesome bench press!!!!!!   glad to see you back at it


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, that's some return...

Great job on the PR, and that's a load of volume in their....Great work...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> rest is a good thing sometimes. great job on the workout. awesome bench press!!!!!!   glad to see you back at it



Thanks. I was actually overdue for a break anyway.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow, that's some return...
> 
> Great job on the PR, and that's a load of volume in their....Great work...



Thanks!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

*Weighted Dips*

25 lbs. x 8
35 lbs. x 8
45 lbs. x 8
55 lbs. x 8
55 lbs. x 8 *PR*

*Weighted Chins*

5 lbs. x 8
10 lbs. x 6
10 lbs. x 4
10 lbs. x 4
10 lbs. x 4

*Standing Military Press*

70 lbs. x 8
80 lbs. x 8
90 lbs. x 6
100 lbs. x 4 *PR*

*Close Grip Bench Press*

95 lbs. x 8
115 lbs. x 8
125 lbs. x 8
135 lbs. x 6 *PR*

*Rope Pushdown/Straight Bar Pushdown Superset*

130 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Cable Crunches*

125 lbs. x 50
4 sets

Current stats:

6' tall
199 lbs.
11-12% body fat (I'm getting fat).
Biceps 15"
Chest 41 1/2"


----------



## Rubes (Nov 13, 2007)

PRs left and right keep up the good work


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Rubes said:


> PRs left and right keep up the good work



Thanks. I was especially pleased with the Close Grip PR on the last one. I can remember when I couldn't even do that much with the bar.


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

'sup V. Welcome back! Nice job.

BW+55 dips, huh? Now you got me thinking...

Quick prediction...
I think you'll be hitting some more PRs on Military Press here soon too.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Big G said:


> 'sup V. Welcome back! Nice job.
> 
> BW+55 dips, huh? Now you got me thinking...
> 
> ...



Thanks and I definitely hope so. I think I'll keep the dips about the same for awhile and hopefully up the military press. It feels good to be back.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy shit  another sea of red font.

You're really kicking ass, man  those dips are brutal.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Holy shit  another sea of red font.
> 
> You're really kicking ass, man  those dips are brutal.



Thanks. I've always had a long term goal of 4 sets of 45 lbs., so I'm really close. My form may have been off for one or two (a little) on the last set, but I counted it as PR anyway because I'd already done a set with the same weight, etc., with pretty good form.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 14, 2007)

That there is a VERY nice Military Press. 100lb?? Amazing.

I think Military Press is my favourite upper body exercise - good going V


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That there is a VERY nice Military Press. 100lb?? Amazing.
> 
> I think Military Press is my favourite upper body exercise - good going V



Thanks. I really like Military Press more and more. I think 100 is pretty good for me, but I've seen higher numbers. My vertical pushing and pulling seem to be my weakest points right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice PRs buddy!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I've always had a long term goal of 4 sets of 45 lbs., so I'm really close. My form may have been off for one or two (a little) on the last set, but I counted it as PR anyway because I'd already done a set with the same weight, etc., with pretty good form.



That goal is very attainable looking at where you're at right now. Just keep an eye on that form, a lot of people (myself included) just try and go for it when they get close, but that bit of extra weight could mean all the difference.

Slow but steady, and youll get there in no time


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome job, PRs across the board

those dips are looking great!


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Quick note of thanks...

Reviewing your journal I noticed how you're benching way more than me. I decided to do something about that while at the gym today.  I took a strength-program approach to reps (5,4,3,2,1,1,1) and hit my first 200lb bench. I failed 205lb twice (once before the 200lb press, and again afterwards). But still... I'm delighted.

Thanks for the inspiration & motivation!  

Keep on pressin'!


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, that enforced week off has done the world of good.  PR-tastic stuff, love the dips!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice PRs buddy!



Thanks. I seem do be breaking PR's a lot lately, but I won't complain... I definitely won't complain!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> That goal is very attainable looking at where you're at right now. Just keep an eye on that form, a lot of people (myself included) just try and go for it when they get close, but that bit of extra weight could mean all the difference.
> 
> Slow but steady, and youll get there in no time



Yeah, I definitely try to keep an eye on form.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome job, PRs across the board
> 
> those dips are looking great!



Yeah, thanks. Dips are great. I can remember doing them assisted and everyone told me just do as many as I could with bodyweight. I didn't even think 4 sets of 8 would be possible with bodyweight, but before I knew it I was strapping on pounds. If I could only get my chins to that level.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Big G said:


> Quick note of thanks...
> 
> Reviewing your journal I noticed how you're benching way more than me. I decided to do something about that while at the gym today.  I took a strength-program approach to reps (5,4,3,2,1,1,1) and hit my first 200lb bench. I failed 205lb twice (once before the 200lb press, and again afterwards). But still... I'm delighted.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I usually try the strength approach about once a week if not more. Great job on the bench. 200 lbs. is pretty good. You'll be at 205 lbs. before you know it.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Wow, that enforced week off has done the world of good.  PR-tastic stuff, love the dips!



Yeah, my weeks off are usually forced because of an injury. I'm just too into it.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, thanks. Dips are great. I can remember doing them assisted and everyone told me just do as many as I could with bodyweight. I didn't even think 4 sets of 8 would be possible with bodyweight, but before I knew it I was strapping on pounds. *If I could only get my chins to that level*.



I feel you on that one! BW Chins are an elusive beast!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I feel you on that one! BW Chins are an elusive beast!



Indeed. I'm taking the same approach that I took with dips. They are just not coming along as fast. However, my lats are looking better and better all the time.


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

I feel your pain,,,, I've been trying the chins forever!!!  I am determined to do more than 3 by the end of this year..     . I do them on the straight pegs,, so I guess they are a combination of chins & pull ups?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 15, 2007)

Dips


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I feel your pain,,,, I've been trying the chins forever!!!  I am determined to do more than 3 by the end of this year..     . I do them on the straight pegs,, so I guess they are a combination of chins & pull ups?



Indeed. I have been taking the same approach I did with my dips. I just wish I focused on them both at the same time.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

*Barbell Squats/Leg Extension Superset*

Barbell Squats @ 225 lbs. x 8
Leg Extensions @ 100 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*T-Bar Row/Rack Pulls Superset*

T-Bar Row (unsupported) @ 135 lbs. x 8 *PR*
Rack Pulls @ 95 lbs. x 8

*Barbell Step-Ups/Reverse Hyper-Extension Superset*

Barbell Step-Ups @ 70 lbs. x 8 each leg
Reverse Hyper-Extension @ 60 lbs. 

*Hyper-Extensions/Good-Mornings Superset*

Hyper-Extensions @ 40 lbs. x 8
Good-Mornings @ 60 lbs. x 8

*Pull-through*

100 lbs.
3 x 8


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> *Barbell Squats/Leg Extension Superset*
> 
> Barbell Squats @ 225 lbs. x 8
> Leg Extensions @ 100 lbs. x 8
> ...


 
Still on a PR smashing streak.  Great job.

I was thinking about the title of this journal, and the fact it is a journal.
So, by this detuctive reasoning, does that mean that you have a sexy time...........................at the gym???


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

Excellent workout, man! 

BTW, what are Unsupported T-Bar Rows?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Still on a PR smashing streak.  Great job.
> 
> I was thinking about the title of this journal, and the fact it is a journal.
> So, by this detuctive reasoning, does that mean that you have a sexy time...........................at the gym???



Ummm... Not really. I don't know someone may have found me to be sexy in the gym at one point but I don't think so.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Excellent workout, man!
> 
> BTW, what are Unsupported T-Bar Rows?



It is where you load the bar at one end with weights and put the other end against a wall. You pick it up right behind the plates. It's sort of like a deadlift but both hands are wrapped around the bar and your only picking up one end of it and pull it up between your legs.

And thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> It is where you load the bar at one end with weights and put the other end against a wall. You pick it up right behind the plates. It's sort of like a deadlift but both hands are wrapped around the bar and your only picking up one end of it and pull it up between your legs.
> 
> And thanks.



That's sort of how I do them.  I've just never heard of them referred to as "unsupported".  I use an attachment.  As a matter of fact, here I am maxing out. :


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's sort of how I do them.  I've just never heard of them referred to as "unsupported".  I use an attachment.  As a matter of fact, here I am maxing out. :



Well, I refer to those as unsupported, and my gym has a bench you lay down on and pull the bar up, and those I refer to as supported.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Well, I refer to those as unsupported, and my gym has a bench you lay down on and pull the bar up, and those I refer to as supported.



Makes sense.  I don't get out much.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Makes sense.  I don't get out much.



I can't find a pic of it. But it's just a padded bench at a 45 degree angle you lay down on. Load up plates and pull it up towards you.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I can't find a pic of it. But it's just a padded bench at a 45 degree angle you lay down on. Load up plates and pull it up towards you.



Know that I'm thinking about it, I've seen that piece of equipment.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 15, 2007)

killer workout right there vort must have been intense!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's sort of how I do them.  I've just never heard of them referred to as "unsupported".  I use an attachment.  As a matter of fact, here I am maxing out. :



Hey DOMS remember train don't strain!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> *Barbell Squats/Leg Extension Superset*
> 
> Barbell Squats @ 225 lbs. x 8
> Leg Extensions @ 100 lbs. x 8
> ...



Good to see you doing that hard work. Nice PR BTW!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

Squats *then* Leg Extension??

What what what??

For 4 sets?? 

That is brual, absolutely brutal!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> killer workout right there vort must have been intense!



Thanks. Yeah, it felt pretty good.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good to see you doing that hard work. Nice PR BTW!



Thanks brother. Yeah, just a small PR compared to usual but hey... It felt great.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Squats *then* Leg Extension??
> 
> What what what??
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was a pretty good superset. I really need to up the weight a little on the squats though. 255 isn't feeling like a lot to me. I can do it with perfect form, etc. The leg extensions were about right.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, it was a pretty good superset. I really need to up the weight a little on the squats though. 255 isn't feeling like a lot to me. I can do it with perfect form, etc. The leg extensions were about right.



The burn must have been crazy!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The burn must have been crazy!



Actually the T-Bar Row superset was much tougher, but yeah, it was a pretty good burn. I need to add about 20-40 lbs. on the squats though.


----------



## Big G (Nov 16, 2007)

What are you doing for warmup before your squats?

G.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

Big G said:


> What are you doing for warmup before your squats?
> 
> G.



I usually do some stretching before I start. But I also did a warmup set of 135 lbs. x 10.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Actually the T-Bar Row superset was much tougher, but yeah, it was a pretty good burn. I need to add about 20-40 lbs. on the squats though.



I don't make a lot of noise when I workout, grunting and such, but I tend to make a lot when I do Leg Extensions.  Those things burn!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't make a lot of noise when I workout, grunting and such, but I tend to make a lot when I do Leg Extensions.  Those things burn!



Yeah, those burn a lot more than squats. I usually only do them in superset combos.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, those burn a lot more than squats. I usually only do them in superset combos.



  they burn

I usually do them as a finisher on Leg day. Love the 'horny dog leg' feeling i get afterwards!


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, those burn a lot more than squats. I usually only do them in superset combos.


 
Agreed. They fairly destroy you, it's hard to walk after a good set.

But I think Bulgarian squats take the biscuit as the king of leg destroyers...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

*Dumbbell Flat Bench Press*

60 lbs. x 5
65 lbs. x 5
70 lbs. x 5
80 lbs. x 5
90 lbs. x 5 *PR*

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*

135 lbs. x 5
135 lbs. x 5
145 lbs. x 5
155 lbs. x 4
165 lbs. x 2 *PR*

*Supported T-Bar Row/Medium Grip Cable Row Superset*

Supported T-Bar Row @ 75 lbs.
Medium Grip Cable Row @ 200 lbs.
5 x 5

*Hammer Strength Incline Press/Pec Dec Superset*

Hammer Strength Incline Press @ 160 lbs.
Pec Dec @ 100 lbs.
5 x 5

*Hammer Strength Seated Row/Hammer Curl Superset*

Hammer Strength Seated Row @ 160 lbs.
Hammer Curl @ 45 lbs.
5 x 5

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 40
Cable Crunches @ 125 lbs. x 40
3 sets

*Wrist Roller*

4 sets

*Neck Press*

8 @ 50 lbs.
2 sets


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

Way to go with the PR's!!!  Very very impressive stuff.  200lb cable rows kicking ass bigtime too.

Great workout.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Way to go with the PR's!!!  Very very impressive stuff.  200lb cable rows kicking ass bigtime too.
> 
> Great workout.



Thanks. I was most happy about the dumbbell pressing because my previous PR is 85 lbs. x 3. But thanks on the cable rows. They are a bit harder with the medium and wide grips. I may actually drop the weight 10 lbs. on them next time. I will just have to see how it goes. I think I lost a bit of form on the last two sets.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow - really nice Incline BB Press. God knows how you managed that after Flat Bench.

More PR's eh?? You the man!


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup - he just keeps getting higher up in weights..


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

katt said:


> Yup - he just keeps getting higher up in weights..



I think some pics are in order, don't you Katt??


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 16, 2007)

2 PRs = an awesome workout all by themself!


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I think some pics are in order, don't you Katt??


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Wow - really nice Incline BB Press. God knows how you managed that after Flat Bench.
> 
> More PR's eh?? You the man!



Thanks. I could probably break my incline PR again if I put it first. I may try that some time soon.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I think some pics are in order, don't you Katt??



I'll see what I can do. I have a camera, but the flash just won't turn off and it seems to wash everything out. I'll try to get some taken next week unless I find someone to take them sooner.


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I could probably break my incline PR again if I put it first. I may try that some time soon.




You know, when we were doing our push/pull/legs,, we put our inclines before our flat bench and I really liked it alot !!  You should definitely try it


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

I know this isn't much. But this picture was actually taken about a year ago. So I'm hoping to get a newer pic and make a comparison. It's actually the only one I have. I'd say my chest and triceps (actually everything) are a lot bigger and more defined now.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

katt said:


> You know, when we were doing our push/pull/legs,, we put our inclines before our flat bench and I really liked it alot !!  You should definitely try it



Yeah, I think I will try it. Maybe rotate each time.


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice tat...!   How long ago did you get it?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice tat...!   How long ago did you get it?



The china thing I've had for about four years. The tribal sun I've had for about two years. I have an armband of skulls on the other arm I just got about two months ago, but it's not quite finished.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, make it about six years on the the bottom one, and thanks.


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

My daughter got her name in chinese on the middle of her back on the spine, with fairy wings,, and I think it looks super awesome... 

I don't think I'll ever get one though.. all I can think of is sagging skin when you're older and it grosses me out (for a girl that is)


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

katt said:


> My daughter got her name in chinese on the middle of her back on the spine, with fairy wings,, and I think it looks super awesome...
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get one though.. all I can think of is sagging skin when you're older and it grosses me out (for a girl that is)



Yeah, that is actually my name.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

katt said:


> My daughter got her name in chinese on the middle of her back on the spine, with fairy wings,, and I think it looks super awesome...
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get one though.. all I can think of is sagging skin when you're older and it grosses me out (for a girl that is)



Do you mean when the unicorn turns into a giraffe with a knob on its head and the butterfly becomes a vulture?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you mean when the unicorn turns into a giraffe with a knob on its head and the butterfly becomes a vulture?



You just ruined my whole journal. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice tattoo V - will be good to see your progress if that was taken a whole year ago. 

I also have a tatoo, but it is on my hip. I don't think i would ever get a tattoo that i couldn't hide readily - it's just not me. I went through a stage of piercings, think i had 6 at one point. Then i got my tattoo when i was 19 and i remember thinking immediately, 'Right, what else can i get tattooed'. It is so addictive. Turns out i couldn't decide what to get or where to get it, so i didn't bother. Im quite glad now to be honest!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice tattoo V - will be good to see your progress if that was taken a whole year ago.
> 
> I also have a tatoo, but it is on my hip. I don't think i would ever get a tattoo that i couldn't hide readily - it's just not me. I went through a stage of piercings, think i had 6 at one point. Then i got my tattoo when i was 19 and i remember thinking immediately, 'Right, what else can i get tattooed'. It is so addictive. Turns out i couldn't decide what to get or where to get it, so i didn't bother. Im quite glad now to be honest!



Well, thank you. I try not to advertise them, but they all can be hidden with a short sleeve shirt. I did get a flu shot at work last week and some people did see them who I really didn't want to see them though. Other than that, it's not a problem. I think I need to just have my personal doctor give me a flu shot from now on though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2007)

You were right about those DB bench presses lookin very strong V! Nice tat i wanna get one of an angel wing on my back like sephiroth.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Brutus.

And I will try to get some pics up soon. I don't have anyone to take them right now and I'm having a hard time getting self photos.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

This is today. I will try to get a few more soon.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2007)

that's a sweet tattoo man


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Scar.

It's going to be hard to get everything in my journal the new couple of weeks. Long story, but I will do my best.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks Scar.
> 
> It's going to be hard to get everything in my journal the new couple of weeks. Long story, but I will do my best.



Just keep working hard thats all the counts i think ppl often forget this and take the easy way out.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Just keep working hard thats all the counts i think ppl often forget this and take the easy way out.



Well, I probably will be posting in it, but they are going to move my computer at work to a different location for awhile, and I usually post my workouts at work because I go to work right after I work out. Plus school is busy right now. I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

*Barbell Squats/Leg Extension Superset*

Barbell Squats @ 255 lbs./265 lbs./270 lbs./270 lbs. x 8
Leg Extensions @ 110 lbs./120 lbs./130 lbs./130 lbs x 8
4 sets

*T-Bar Row/Barbell Shrugs/Machine Shrugs Superset*

T-Bar Row @ 135 lbs. x 5
Barbell Shrugs @ 185 lbs. x 8
Machine Shrugs @ 300 lbs. x 10
4 sets

*Hyper-Extensions/Glute Machine Superset*

Hyper-Extensions @ 50 lbs. x 8
Glute Machine @ 75 lbs. x 8 (full stack on machine)
3 sets

*Rope Curls*

128 lbs. x 8
3 sets


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Dayum! These supersets are really working for you.

Nice job


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, how are you doing with those crazysets.  Supersets have two exercises,  crazysets have three.

Solid workout, vortrit!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, how are you doing with those crazysets.  Supersets have two exercises,  crazysets have three.
> 
> Solid workout, vortrit!



Thanks. I was really feeling the pump during that crazyset. lol.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dayum! These supersets are really working for you.
> 
> Nice job



Well, I have to definitely do it on school days to save a little time because after school I have work. It's really working out well with my goals, however.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

I might also add my t-bar row is more like a deadlift, I think.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I was really feeling the pump during that crazyset. lol.



I may just try a crazy set or two! Good work V!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Brutus.


I actually messed up on the squats.

It was

255 lbs./275 lbs./280 lbs./280 lbs.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 19, 2007)

nice workout vort keep it up.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Rubes said:


> nice workout vort keep it up.



Thanks!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

I did a similar thing to your Squats then Leg Extensions set - i was feeling quite sorry for myself by the end of it all!

Crazysets indeed - but the time you save in the gym is then taken up again by trying to get showered and changed afterwards  

Very nice indeed!


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

brutal workout. so you can fess up, you cried at the end of this workout didnt you.  i think i would have.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I did a similar thing to your Squats then Leg Extensions set - i was feeling quite sorry for myself by the end of it all!
> 
> Crazysets indeed - but the time you save in the gym is then taken up again by trying to get showered and changed afterwards
> 
> Very nice indeed!



Shower? I'm just going to work afterwards. Who cares if I smell bad.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2007)

the other half said:


> brutal workout. so you can fess up, you cried at the end of this workout didnt you.  i think i would have.



It actually wasn't too bad!


----------



## goob (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh lord.  Damn nice workout V!  Especially the shrugs!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dips Burnout Set*

25 lbs. x 8
35 lbs. x 8
40 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
25 lbs. x 12
BW x 12

*Chins*

Bodyweight
4 x 8

*Military Press*

80 lbs. 
4 x 8

*One Handed Pull-down*

80 lbs.
4 x 8

*Hammer Strength Pull-down*

140 lbs.
4 x 8

*Dips/Rope Pushdown Superset*

Dips @ bodyweight x 10
Rope Pushdown @ 100 lbs. x 8
4 sets

I think I ended up doing 120 dips throughout this workout...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2007)

goob said:


> Oh lord.  Damn nice workout V!  Especially the shrugs!



Thanks. I could have done a lot more on the Barbell Shrugs if I'd get off my ass, walk over to the counter at the gym, and buy some straps.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

Did you get any nachos with all them Dips??

Christ man! My wrists would be shot if i did that many dips!!

Awesome!


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

50lb 4x8 dips. Nicely done. That's heavy.

You gotta get straps, man. I used mine for the first time today. 
My traps were like


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2007)

Big G said:


> 50lb 4x8 dips. Nicely done. That's heavy.
> 
> You gotta get straps, man. I used mine for the first time today.
> My traps were like



yeah, 4x8 at 45lb has been a goal of mine for a long time, so I went for it today. I actually used 2 25lb plates because they are less bulky between the legs (I'm not used to having a lot of bulk down there -  )

P.S. I like boobs.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Did you get any nachos with all them Dips??
> 
> Christ man! My wrists would be shot if i did that many dips!!
> 
> Awesome!



No, the gym was fresh out of Nachos. I was furious.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> yeah, 4x8 at 45lb has been a goal of mine for a long time, so I went for it today. I actually used 2 25lb plates because they are less bulky between the legs (I'm not used to having a lot of bulk down there -  )
> 
> P.S. I like boobs.



  good stuff brother i wanna some day be dipping 40 and 50 pounds keep me inspired man!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> P.S. I like boobs.



I have two, all to myself


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> good stuff brother i wanna some day be dipping 40 and 50 pounds keep me inspired man!



It wasn't that long ago I was doing body weight dips, so that's very possible. Just keep working hard.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I have two, all to myself



Rub it in...


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 21, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I have two, all to myself


As in: I have a spare one?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Horizontal Strength Training with 6 x 3 periodization.

*Barbell Bench Press*

185 lbs. 
6 x 3

*Supported T-Bar Row*

100 lbs. *PR*
6x3

*Alternating Incline Dumbbell Press*

50 lbs. x 3
55 lbs. x 3
60 lbs. x 3

*Close Grip Cable Row*

220 lbs. x 3
220 lbs. x 3
230 lbs. x 3
230 lbs. x 3
240 lbs. x 3
250 lbs. x 3 *PR*

*Hammer Strength Decline Press*

270 lbs. *PR*
6 x 3

*Core Circuit*

Twisting Decline Crunches x 50
Leg Raises x 20
Low to High Wood Chops @ 35 lbs x 10 each sides
3 sets with no rest.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 21, 2007)

hell of a job with the PRs


----------



## the other half (Nov 21, 2007)

im thinking that i found a new hero.
holy shit that is alot of dips that you did in that workout, and then turn around and do chest today. that had to hurt.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 22, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> As in: I have a spare one?



I might look a bit lopsided with only one boob, dontcha think?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 22, 2007)

the other half said:


> im thinking that i found a new hero.
> holy shit that is alot of dips that you did in that workout, and then turn around and do chest today. that had to hurt.



X 2.

How did you manage that? Don't you get any DOMS at all?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2007)

Shit, nice workout man!

PRs are great, and those Declines are looking strong as hell. Really good going.

Youre kicking ass on this program!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2007)

Good PRs man!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

Rubes said:


> hell of a job with the PRs



Thanks!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

the other half said:


> im thinking that i found a new hero.
> holy shit that is alot of dips that you did in that workout, and then turn around and do chest today. that had to hurt.



Thanks. Those workouts only ran together because of the holidays, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> X 2.
> 
> How did you manage that? Don't you get any DOMS at all?



Not usually.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Shit, nice workout man!
> 
> PRs are great, and those Declines are looking strong as hell. Really good going.
> 
> Youre kicking ass on this program!



Thanks. Those declines were not really planned. All the weight was already stacked on, so I just went for it.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good PRs man!



Thanks brother!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome progress. Superb dips and cable rows.


----------



## goob (Nov 23, 2007)

Still kicking ass with PR's everywhere!  Good work dude.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 23, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Awesome progress. Superb dips and cable rows.



Thanks. I'm pretty happy about it myself.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Still kicking ass with PR's everywhere!  Good work dude.



Yeah, and more to come...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 23, 2007)

*Platform Deadlift*

205 lbs. x 8
205 lbs. x 8
205 lbs. x 8
205 lbs. x 8
225 lbs. x 4

*Barbell Step Ups/Glute Machine Superset*

Barbell Step Ups @ 70 lbs. x 8
Glute Machine @ 75 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Hyper-extensions/Reverse Hyper-extensions Superset*

Hyper-extensions @ 70 lbs. *PR*
Reverse Hyper-extensions @ 90 lbs. *PR*
4 x 5

*Preacher Curl/Cable Crunch Superset*

Preacher Curl @ 110 lbs. x 8
Cable Crunch @ 150 lbs. x 25

Preacher Curl @ 120 lbs. x 8
Cable Crunch @ 150 lbs. x 25

Preacher Curl @ 130 lbs. x 8
Cable Crunch @ 150 lbs. x 25

Preacher Curl @ 140 lbs. x 8 *PR*
Cable Crunch @ 150 lbs. x 25 *PR*

*Rope Curl/Wrist Roller Superset*

Rope Curl @ 100 lbs. x 8
Wrist Roller x 1 forward and reverse grip
3 sets

Done. I'm tired as hell but feel pretty good. I'll get back with everyone later.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2007)

I like seeing that red good work!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

shit man, I've missed some great workouts in here! great dippage a few workouts back, and all these PRs...excellect job vort


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I like seeing that red good work!



Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> shit man, I've missed some great workouts in here! great dippage a few workouts back, and all these PRs...excellect job vort



Thanks. I think I plan on leveling thing off where they are at for awhile though, but we'll see.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 40
Cable Crunches @ 150 lbs. x 25
Planks x 70 seconds

*Barbell Squats*

225 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Pull Throughs*

110 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Dumbbell Step Ups/Standing Hip Extension Superset*

Dumbbell Step Ups @ 45 lbs. x 5
Standing Hip Extension @ 100 lbs. x 5
3 sets

*Hyperextensions*

Body weight x 40
Body weight x 30
Body weight x 30


----------



## Rubes (Nov 27, 2007)

nice squats


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2007)

Rubes said:


> nice squats



Thanks brother. That was about an average set for me though.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 28, 2007)

It looks like one of my really good workouts got lost...


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2007)

vortrit said:


> It looks like one of my really good workouts got lost...



Dont you know it. Why couldnt i have lost a bad one lol?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 28, 2007)

vortrit said:


> It looks like one of my really good workouts got lost...



Hey - not to worry. We know you've been working hard.

Unlike some . . . . . 



. . . . . . Goob??


----------



## goob (Nov 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey - not to worry. We know you've been working hard.
> 
> Unlike some . . . . .
> 
> ...


 
That's harsh..... Actually, I posted the 15 5x5- HIT- Doggcrap- combination workouts I did in the last week yesterday, only for them to be wiped out by a hacker 

Ah well, don't have time to repost them., would be say.....about 5 pages worth.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 29, 2007)

goob said:


> That's harsh..... Actually, I posted the 15 5x5- HIT- Doggcrap- combination workouts I did in the last week yesterday, only for them to be wiped out by a hacker
> 
> Ah well, don't have time to repost them., would be say.....*about 5 pages worth*.



Yeah??


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

Ewwww... Should I even bother!?

*Dips*

25 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
55 lbs. x 8
60 lbs. x 8
65 lbs. x 8 *PR*

*Lat Pulldowns*

150 lbs.
5 x 5

*Military Press*

70 lbs.
4 x 8

*Upright Barbell Rows*

70 lbs.
4 x 8

*Barbell Curls*

70 lbs. 
2 x 8

*Cable Curls*

110 lbs.
2 x 8

*Machine Preacher Curl*

140 lbs.
2 x 8

......................

Big workout. Big cheat day. I've already eaten tons today and I'm nowhere near done.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2007)

_Great _job on the Dip PR!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

Great Dips V! And nice Lat Pulldowns too.

Go on, shovel in that food . . . . . .


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Great Dips V! And nice Lat Pulldowns too.
> 
> Go on, shovel in that food . . . . . .



Food make muscle grow big like tree.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _Great _job on the Dip PR!



Thanks brother. I was actually really surprised about that one.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

Also, I will try to post up some pics soon. That is, if I'm not too fat from todays cheat.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

Woohoo - Pics


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Woohoo - Pics



Yeah, I didn't forget. I've just been busy finishing up the school semester. I'll try to get some next week though.


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

We gals always like pictures


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

katt said:


> We gals always like pictures



I've noticed. I don't really like taking them because I don't feel I'm very photogenic. Nevertheless I'll get some up soon.


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

That's ok if your not photogenic.... we just like to see the bodies..


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

katt said:


> That's ok if your not photogenic.... we just like to see the bodies..


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^^

lawl


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


>


 
You called?




Good work out V.  Dips are awesome.  You've been slacking a bit recently though, hardly any workouts in the past week....


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work out V.  Dips are awesome.  You've been slacking a bit recently though, hardly any workouts in the past week....



Yeah, I know. It would have been nice to have some really nice bench numbers and more PR's...


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2007)

awesome workouts in here man, that's a great dip PR too


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah... way to dip.

Gonna have to try strapping some extra weight to me too I think.

Yer always an inspiration V. Thx Bro.

Pitch the lat pulldowns though. Weighted pullups rule.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> Yeah... way to dip.
> 
> Gonna have to try strapping some extra weight to me too I think.
> 
> ...



I actually rarely do lat pulldowns. That was phase 2 loading. I usually do chins.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 2, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workouts in here man, that's a great dip PR too



Thanks.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

I demand pics


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I demand pics



*Coming Soon!*


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

*Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*

70 lbs. x 5
80 lbs. x 5
85 lbs. x 5
90 lbs. x 5 *PR*

*Close Grip Cable Rows*

200 lbs.
4 x 8

*Incline Barbell Bench Press/Incline Dumbbell Bench Press Superset*

Incline Barbell Bench Press @ 145 lbs. x 5
Incline Dumbbell Bench Press @ 60 lbs. x 5
3 sets

*Supported T Bar Row*

75 lbs. 
4 x 8

*Straight Bar Pushdown/Rope Pushdown Superset*

Straight Bar Pushdown @ 150 lbs. x 8
Rope Pushdown @ 105 lbs. x 8
2 sets

*Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly*

50 lbs.
3 sets

.....................


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

PR's slowing their awesome streak down.  Still, great job, especially on the db bench.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

goob said:


> PR's slowing their awesome streak down.  Still, great job, especially on the db bench.



Yeah, it had to happen sooner or later. I'm still fairly happy where I'm at with it, mostly.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I demand pics



And in the gallery is pics, but they didn't come out great. I'm going to try to get some more new ones soon, but hopefully this will tide you over for now.

Actually, if I'm lucky when you see these you won't want to see anymore.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

They look great!! What are you worried about?

What are your training goals now then? Looking to improve anything in particular?

And, why was the t-shirt in the way?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 4, 2007)

nice workout dude, still going strong and busting out a PR


----------



## vortrit (Dec 4, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> They look great!! What are you worried about?
> 
> What are your training goals now then? Looking to improve anything in particular?
> 
> And, why was the t-shirt in the way?



T-shirt? That's to cover the deformities. 

As far as training goals I'd mostly just like to keep improving strength and maybe a little size. I'd mostly like to get more defined right now though.

And thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 4, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout dude, still going strong and busting out a PR



Thanks!


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

Great pic's V!  I agree,,,, you should have shed the Tshirt..


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

vortrit said:


> T-shirt? That's to cover the deformities.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 4, 2007)

nice pics keep up the good work


----------



## vortrit (Dec 4, 2007)

Rubes said:


> nice pics keep up the good work



Thanks bro!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 4, 2007)

SamEaston said:


>



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 4, 2007)

*Barbell Squats/Cable Crunch Superset*

Barbell Squats @ 250 lbs. x 8
Cable Crunches @ 150 lbs. x 25
4 sets

*T Bar Row/Supported Leg Raises Superset*

T Bar Row @ 160 lbs. x 8 *PR*
Supported Leg Raises x 20
3 sets

*Good Mornings/Glute Machine Superset*

Good Mornings @ 100 lbs. x 8 *PR*
Glute Machine @ 75 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Hyperextensions*

Bodyweight x 25
2 sets

Pretty good. I got a PR with the Good Mornings and it still felt fairly light.

.................


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2007)

Today is off day.


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2007)

Still kicking up PR's I see.  Good work.  Looking pretty built in the pics too. Great stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn, you just dont stop with the PRs, do you?

I dont care what goob says about you, youre alright in my books.


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

I third the "nice PR's" comment...


Although you're making all the rest of us look like total slackers..
J/K


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'll see what I can do.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice workout Vort! The GM's are looking great, especially at that weight. I love doing them - do you do them bent knee or straight knee?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 6, 2007)

SamEaston said:


>



Just know that I'm really fat right now...


----------



## vortrit (Dec 6, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice workout Vort! The GM's are looking great, especially at that weight. I love doing them - do you do them bent knee or straight knee?



Thanks. Usually straight knee. Those actually felt a bit light, but may keep it at that for awhile.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> I third the "nice PR's" comment...
> 
> 
> Although you're making all the rest of us look like total slackers..
> J/K



Thanks. Well, actually I was hoping to increase my workouts a little. Do more cardio anyway...


----------



## vortrit (Dec 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, you just dont stop with the PRs, do you?
> 
> I dont care what goob says about you, youre alright in my books.



And I don't care what goob says about you. I believe you truly love sheep. It's not just about the sex.

And thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 6, 2007)

goob said:


> PR's slowing their awesome streak down.  Still, great job, especially on the db bench.



Thanks. I'm expecting things to level out a bit. I may go on a cutting phase soon which will probably eliminate all PR's.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 6, 2007)

*Dips*

25 lbs. x 12
35 lbs. x 10
40 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8

*Chins*

8 x 5 @ bodyweight

*Military Press/Machine Shrugs Superset*

Military Press @ 80 lbs. x 8
Machine Shrugs @ 300 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Hammer Strength Pulldown*

180 lbs. x 8 *PR*

*EZ Bar Curl/Cable Curl Superset*

EZ Bar Curl @ 90 lbs. *PR*
Cable Curl @ 105 lbs.

*Cross Trainer/Dips Superset*

Cross Trainer x 5 minutes
Dips @ bodyweight x 25
3 rounds.

I wasn't really planning any PR's. I just used the weight set up on a couple of things and it was actually more than I thought.

................


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> *Flat Dumbbell Bench Press*
> 
> 70 lbs. x 5
> 80 lbs. x 5
> ...



Way to go! 90lb DBs are heavy! I've got DB Bench as the first exercise in my new workout too. Lookin' fwd to it.

As always V, thx for motivation/ideas/encouragement.

Keep up the good work.

PS. Glad you decided to leave at least your arms on display in your pix, otherwise there'd just be a head!


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

I want to see some 1RM stuff with your miltary presses.


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Great stuff. More Pr's.

Superb Dip action too...


----------



## vortrit (Dec 7, 2007)

Good workout today. I don't want to really post details right now. I've got a final to study for and I'm pretty bummed right now. I may come back later and post it though. I don't know.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

Get reading mate - we'll still be here when you're done


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Good workout today. I don't want to really post details right now. I've got a final to study for and I'm pretty bummed right now. I may come back later and post it though. I don't know.



I know that feeling Goof luck V. I got like 3 finals coming up to.


----------



## Big G (Dec 8, 2007)

Good luck, man.  Rather you than me.


----------



## Big G (Dec 8, 2007)

Good luck, man.  Rather you than me.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 8, 2007)

That was so profound, you had to say it twice, huh G?


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Good workout today. I don't want to really post details right now. I've got a final to study for and I'm pretty bummed right now. I may come back later and post it though. I don't know.


 
What are you studying?  Rocket science is a bitch.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Get reading mate - we'll still be here when you're done



Thanks. Only thing impressive was my bench. New PR 240 lbs. x 1. Usually I would take some time to brag about it but it was one of those weeks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

Big G said:


> Good luck, man.  Rather you than me.



I can't disagree. Twice.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

goob said:


> What are you studying?  Rocket science is a bitch.



Actually... Art, but there's a lot more to it than you would think.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

*Weather* There is an ice storm alert for my area so if I'm gone for awhile it's because I don't have any power. We had one last year for two weeks and it was pretty bad. No on had power for three weeks, but a lot of the power lines were replaced and I don't think this one will last as long or be as bad, if it happens. 

New Flat Bench PR: 240 lbs. x 1

Other than that nothing to report. I'm going back to studying and after awhile I may come back and post some goals, etc.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 9, 2007)

Great PR job dear! 

Well done you!

Ooh, a power cut. They should be lots of fun, but admittedly not when you're trying to study!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 9, 2007)

great PR indeed!

power outages suck, I'll be the first to admit I am an electricity junkie! lol, I do like to sit down and read, but that usually lasts only about 1-1.5 hours before I get extremely bored!


----------



## Rubes (Dec 9, 2007)

nice job on the pr. art i have respect for people who are into art i cant draw for shit.


----------



## Big G (Dec 9, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That was so profound, you had to say it twice, huh G?



Bloody computer freezes up. Drives me up the wall. Click, click, click, click, bitch, click, clicketty-argh-fack-CLICK CLIIIICK!!! 

Also, the "Post Quick Reply" button takes waaay longer than the "Go Advanced" button for me. Is it like that for anyone else?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> *Weather* There is an ice storm alert for my area so if I'm gone for awhile it's because I don't have any power. We had one last year for two weeks and it was pretty bad. No on had power for three weeks, but a lot of the power lines were replaced and I don't think this one will last as long or be as bad, if it happens.
> 
> New Flat Bench PR: 240 lbs. x 1
> 
> Other than that nothing to report. I'm going back to studying and after awhile I may come back and post some goals, etc.



Good stuff buddy!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Great PR job dear!
> 
> Well done you!
> 
> Ooh, a power cut. They should be lots of fun, but admittedly not when you're trying to study!



No power loss yet. Work got shut down but luckily I have keys to the place so I'm working. It's really not that bad out though.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great PR indeed!
> 
> power outages suck, I'll be the first to admit I am an electricity junkie! lol, I do like to sit down and read, but that usually lasts only about 1-1.5 hours before I get extremely bored!



Last year I didn't have power for three weeks. It was hell on earth for me.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Rubes said:


> nice job on the pr. art i have respect for people who are into art i cant draw for shit.



Thanks on both accounts.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> Bloody computer freezes up. Drives me up the wall. Click, click, click, click, bitch, click, clicketty-argh-fack-CLICK CLIIIICK!!!
> 
> Also, the "Post Quick Reply" button takes waaay longer than the "Go Advanced" button for me. Is it like that for anyone else?



Yes.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> Bloody computer freezes up. Drives me up the wall. Click, click, click, click, bitch, click, clicketty-argh-fack-CLICK CLIIIICK!!!
> 
> Also, the "Post Quick Reply" button takes waaay longer than the "Go Advanced" button for me. Is it like that for anyone else?



No, the 'Go Advanced' function is too advanced for me. 

Mind you, my computer slows down if i stop pedaling for too long


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff buddy!



Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> No, the 'Go Advanced' function is too advanced for me.
> 
> Mind you, my computer slows down if i stop pedaling for too long



Hahaha!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Nothing to special today. I didn't get nearly enough sleep.

*Leg Raises/Cable Crunch Superset*

Leg Raises x 25
Cable Crunches @ 150 lbs. x 25
4 sets

*Hyperextensions*

60 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*45 Degree Leg Press/Glute Machine Superset*

45 Degree Leg Press @ 360 lbs. x 8
Glute Machine @ 75 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Leg Extensions/Cable Side Bends Superset*

Leg Extensions @ 140 lbs. x 8
Cable Side Bends @ 150 lbs. x 8
2 sets


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2007)

You come back there tomorrow and kick some ass, that's what im going to do.



vortrit said:


> Nothing to special today. I didn't get nearly enough sleep.
> 
> *Leg Raises/Cable Crunch Superset*
> 
> ...


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

Still a good workout, sleep or not.  Good job.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Still a good workout, sleep or not.  Good job.



Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You come back there tomorrow and kick some ass, that's what im going to do.



Well, I did try.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

*Chins*

Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight + 5 lbs. x 8
Bodyweight + 10 lbs. x 8
Bodyweight + 15 lbs. x 8
Bodyweight + 17 1/2 lbs. x 8
Bodyweight + 25 lbs. x 4 *PR*

*Dips*

25 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8

*Military Press*

80 lbs. x 8
90 lbs. x 8
100 lbs. x 4
110 lbs. x 2 *PR*
80 lbs. x 5 x 5

*Lat Pulldown*

160 lbs. *PR*
5 x 5

*Close Grip Bench Press/Rope Pushdown Superset*

Close Grip Bench Press @ 135 lbs.
Rope Pushdown @ 125 lbs.
5 sets

......................


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

Christ, you really went all out with that workout!!

Bleedin' 'eck - look at all those chins  And then to end with all those Lat Pulldowns AND get a PR??

what are you eating?? I want some, whatever it is! Very nice job, V. Methinks you might have a touch of soreness tomorrow


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice chins V!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Christ, you really went all out with that workout!!
> 
> Bleedin' 'eck - look at all those chins  And then to end with all those Lat Pulldowns AND get a PR??
> 
> what are you eating?? I want some, whatever it is! Very nice job, V. Methinks you might have a touch of soreness tomorrow



Actually, I'm not too sore at all. And my diet has been a little off lately, but I'm still doing better than most so I won't complain. I've actually been making a healthy version of fried brown rice and eating a lot of that lately.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice chins V!



Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

No workout today. I finished finals so I have a month off from classes. Things are doing well mostly, so I won't complain. Numbers keep going up, workouts are getting better. I need to straighten out the diet and a few other things, but mostly good.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2007)

*Barbell Bench Press*

135 lbs. x 10
155 lbs. x 8
175 lbs. x 6
185 lbs. x 4

*Barbell Bench Press/Pec Dec Superset*

Barbell Bench Press @ 155 lbs.
Pec Dec @ 100 lbs.
5 x 5

*Close Grip Cable Row/Rear Delt. Machine Superset*

Close Grip Cable Row @ 200 lbs.
Rear Delt. Machine @ 100 lbs.
3 sets

*Incline Barbell Bench Press/Decline Dumbbell Fly Superset*

Incline Barbell Bench Press @ 115 lbs.
Decline Dumbbell Fly @ 45 lbs.
3 x 8

*Supported T-Bar Row/One Arm Dumbell Row Superset*

Supported T-Bar Row @ 50 lbs.
One Arm Dumbbell Row @ 70 lbs.
3 x 5

*Alternating Dumbbell Curls/Machine Preacher Curls Superset*

Alternating Dumbbell Curls @ 40 lbs.
Machine Preacher Curls @ 100 lbs.
3 x 5

....................


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 14, 2007)

Good workout V!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice pressing you got going on there V!

No classes for a month, huh? What you got planned then? Anything exciting?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 14, 2007)

very nice workouts in here vort! supersetting all the way I see, very nice

great PRs in the previous workout too.


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

Oyah that last superset special workout looks painful. GJ on the Pr's from the previous workout.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good workout V!



Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice pressing you got going on there V!
> 
> No classes for a month, huh? What you got planned then? Anything exciting?



Thanks. Not much really. Just relax. Maybe do some reading and some home improvement stuff. Nothing to exciting.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> very nice workouts in here vort! supersetting all the way I see, very nice
> 
> great PRs in the previous workout too.



Thanks. Yeah, it was a time factor thing, but suppersetting works out great for me.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Oyah that last superset special workout looks painful. GJ on the Pr's from the previous workout.



Thanks, and yeah it was. I like suppersetting, but I tend to have to drop the weight down some.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 35
Cable Crunches @ 150 lbs. x 25
3 sets

*Barbell Squats*

225 lbs.
4 x 8

*Pull-through/Hyper-extension Superset*

Pull-through @ 100 lbs. x 8
Hyper-extension @ 25 lbs. plate x 8
3 sets

*Dumbbell Shrugs/Machine Shrugs Superset*

Dumbbell Shrugs @ 80 lbs. x 8
Machine Shrugs @ 300 lbs. x 8
3 sets

*Neck Press/Wrist Roller Superset*

Neck Press @ 70 lbs. x 8
Wrist Roller @ 15 lbs. x 2 revolutions
3 sets

.........................


----------



## Rubes (Dec 14, 2007)

looks like you have been workin hard. the shrugs look like fun.


----------



## goob (Dec 14, 2007)

Good job V! Commited as always.  

What the hell is a neck press?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

Rubes said:


> looks like you have been workin hard. the shrugs look like fun.



Thanks. Yeah, they were. I really should have used more weight on the dumbbells though.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Good job V! Commited as always.
> 
> What the hell is a neck press?



Neck Press Machine that is at my gym. You put your head in it and push back. Something new I thought I'd try once in awhile. Fridays I seem to try and get some accessory work done.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice one Vortrit! Heavy ass shrugs too!

I know what you mean about taking the holidays to get some reading done. Im doing exactly that when i go home. Mum's cooking, sitting reading by the fire up in the hills of Scotland . . . . Ahh, can't wait!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2007)

Lotta unique and diffrent ways to hit you body V. Do you feel like your core is strong?


----------



## goob (Dec 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice one Vortrit! Heavy ass shrugs too!
> 
> I know what you mean about taking the holidays to get some reading done. Im doing exactly that when i go home. Mum's cooking, sitting reading by the fire up in the hills of Scotland . . . . Ahh, can't wait!


 
Priorities Sam. All wrong.

I intend to use the holidays to get as fucked up as possible, in as many ways as possible. The only time of year that alcoholism is acceptable....

Brutus:  You've seen V's core workouts right?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Priorities Sam. All wrong.
> 
> I intend to use the holidays to get as fucked up as possible, in as many ways as possible. The only time of year that alcoholism is acceptable....



Goob - a few years ago i would have agreed with you. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Wore the T-shirt then took all the rest of my clothes off, while standing on the nearest table, singing at the top of my lungs, swilling pints of cider and black and dancing a jig. 

Yeah, the alcoholism t-shirt is a bestseller in Scotland , it just doesn't hold the same attraction and novelty for me anymore. Unfortunately my tastes are a bit more expensive now


----------



## goob (Dec 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Goob - a few years ago i would have agreed with you. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Wore the T-shirt then took all the rest of my clothes off, while standing on the nearest table, singing at the top of my lungs, swilling pints of cider and black and dancing a jig.
> 
> Yeah, the alcoholism t-shirt is a bestseller in Scotland , it just doesn't hold the same attraction and novelty for me anymore. *Unfortunately my tastes are a bit more expensive now*


 
Sounds like Sam likes a bit of the old peruvian marching powder.......


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 16, 2007)

nice job man squats are looking good!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Goob - a few years ago i would have agreed with you. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Wore the T-shirt then took all the rest of my clothes off, while standing on the nearest table, singing at the top of my lungs, swilling pints of cider and black and dancing a jig.
> 
> Yeah, the alcoholism t-shirt is a bestseller in Scotland , it just doesn't hold the same attraction and novelty for me anymore. Unfortunately my tastes are a bit more expensive now



Dont tell me you drink that spirit that has actual gold leaf in it?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

Still owning everyone with those supersets i see, awesome stuff, V


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dont tell me you drink that spirit that has actual gold leaf in it?



Goob told me it was an aphrodisiac??


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice one Vortrit! Heavy ass shrugs too!
> 
> I know what you mean about taking the holidays to get some reading done. Im doing exactly that when i go home. Mum's cooking, sitting reading by the fire up in the hills of Scotland . . . . Ahh, can't wait!



Thanks. I'm just kind of going through the motions of my last week of work before vacation.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice job man squats are looking good!



Thanks. I'll probably be keeping it around that weight for awhile.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Lotta unique and diffrent ways to hit you body V. Do you feel like your core is strong?



Yeah, definitely. My core workouts are usually pretty brutal.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Goob - a few years ago i would have agreed with you. Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. Wore the T-shirt then took all the rest of my clothes off, while standing on the nearest table, singing at the top of my lungs, swilling pints of cider and black and dancing a jig.



Got any film?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Still owning everyone with those supersets i see, awesome stuff, V



Thanks a lot!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 35
Cable Crunches @ 150 lbs. x 35
Planks x 60 seconds
2 sets

*Dips/Chins Superset*

Dips @ 50 lbs. x 8
Chins @ bodyweight x 5
4 sets

*Military Press*

70 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Close Grip Bench Press*

135 lbs.
5 x 5

*Twisting Decline Crunches*

100


....................

Well, my vertical pull sucks right now. I jammed a finger pretty hard in a cage fight Saturday, so until that heals it will be very light on the pulling movements.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2007)

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*

135 lbs. x 8
135 lbs. x 8
135 lbs. x 8
155 lbs. x 8
155 lbs. x 6
155 lbs. x 4

*Barbell Bench Press*

135 lbs. x 8
145 lbs. x 8
155 lbs. x 8
155 lbs. x 6
155 lbs. x 4

*Pec Dec Machine*

100 lbs. 
4 x 8

......

Nothing too impressive today. My hand is still a bit swollen, so I took it really easy. I plan to work a bit harder next time.


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2007)

NICE workouts V!   Kicking ass.

Hey I can beat you on one lift - the pec dec thing!!! Yay!!!  

I only lose on 57 other lifts........


----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2007)

goob said:


> NICE workouts V!   Kicking ass.
> 
> Hey I can beat you on one lift - the pec dec thing!!! Yay!!!
> 
> I only lose on 57 other lifts........



Thanks. The last couple have been pretty weak for me due to the hand problem. Pec Dec is really new to me, so I can't get much weight out of it.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 18, 2007)

So you're cage fighting now huh?

Is that to raise money for Christmas presents??


----------



## Rubes (Dec 19, 2007)

for havin a bum hand your workouts are still really good. and that cage fighting sounds like fun.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> So you're cage fighting now huh?
> 
> Is that to raise money for Christmas presents??



No, I didn't make any money off it.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

Rubes said:


> for havin a bum hand your workouts are still really good. and that cage fighting sounds like fun.



Yeah, it was a good time. Mostly just wrestling, but if I do the next one it will be wrestling, judo, boxing, etc. Thanks for the props, and the hand is getting a lot better too. Not serious, I just don't want to push it too hard.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 40
Cable Crunches @ 150 lbs. x 25
Planks x 60 seconds.
3 sets

*Rope Curls*

150 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Machine Preacher Curl*

120 lbs. x 10
130 lbs. x 8
140 lbs. x 6
150 lbs. x 4

*Hammer Curls*

30 lbs. x 10
2 sets

*Cross Trainer*

7 minutes.

......

I know. A lot of biceps work, but it's because of the hand.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive been looking back and you kick your core's ass every workout!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ive been looking back and you kick your core's ass every workout!



Yeah, I try to. Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been lazy yesterday and today. A couple of unplanned days off. I drank way too much last night too. Holidays are kind of messing things up. I'll be back on track very soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I've been lazy yesterday and today. A couple of unplanned days off. I drank way too much last night too. Holidays are kind of messing things up. I'll be back on track very soon.



Its fuckin with us all.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Its fuckin with us all.



Well, I'm a bit back on track. At least, I went to the gym today. I'm still on vacation so I went late. I'll probably go late tommorow too especially since it's two in the morning and I'm not even in bed.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!



Back at you! I'm kind of glad Christmas is over with. I don't mind Christmas I just hate the commercialization of it in America.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

*Core Superset*

30 Hanging Knee Raises
Cable Crunches @ 150 lbs. x 25
Planks x 60 seconds.

3 sets with no rest.

*Barbell Flat Bench Press/Close Grip Cable Row Superset*

Barbell Flat Bench Press @ 135 lbs. x 8
Close Grip Cable Row @ 150 lbs. x 8

3 sets with no rest.

*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press/Machine Shrug Superset*

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press @ 45 lbs. x 8
Machine Shrugs @ 300 lbs. x 8

3 sets with no rest.

*Supported T-Bar Row/Triceps Rope Pushdown Superset*

Supported T-Bar Row @ 60 lbs. x 8
Triceps Rope Pushdown @ 125 lbs. x 8

3 sets with no rest.

*Dumbbell Fly/Pec Dec Superset*

Dumbbell Fly @ 45 lbs. x 8
Pec Dec @ 100 lbs. x 8

3 sets with no rest.
....................


----------



## katt (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice looking workout V!   

I am so looking forward to changing our routine up next week - I can hardly wait!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice looking workout V!
> 
> I am so looking forward to changing our routine up next week - I can hardly wait!!!!



Thanks. Routine changes are good. I'm still doing vertical/horizontal/legs, and will be for a bit longer with some changes. I'll probably go back to push/pull/legs after that. The nice thing about horizontal/vertical is the push/pull supersetting you can do. I do believe I've been told that Arnold actually did those a lot, but I'm not sure. I need to read his book someday!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

*Barbell Squats/Glute Machine Superset*

Barbell Squats @ 225 lbs. x 8
Glute Machine @ 75 lbs. x 8

4 sets.

*Dumbbell Step Ups/Leg Extension Superset*

Dumbbell Step Ups @ 50 lbs. x 5
Leg Extension @ 100 lbs. x 8

4 sets.

*Hyper-extensions*

40 lbs. x 8

4 sets.

*Machine Leg Press*

300 lbs. x 8
400 lbs. x 8
400 lbs. x 8

..............


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

It seems like to me you have gotten stronger, am I right?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> It seems like to me you have gotten stronger, am I right?



Yeah, a lot stronger. I'm actually a lot bigger now too. I'm about 200 lbs. right now. I think I was around 180-185 when you frequented my journal before.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey where are you at in Missouri?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey where are you at in Missouri?



Lebanon. It's about 3 hours southest of St. Louis.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

hum.....I didnt know if you were near alton illinois and obviously your not.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> hum.....I didnt know if you were near alton illinois and obviously your not.



No, not really. I don't even go to St. Louis that often anymore. Only if I go to a game which is rare because I've been so busy. I had a lot of family living in illinois, but most of them moved. My aunt lived in Peoria for a long time.


----------



## Big G (Dec 28, 2007)

V - Happy holidays mate!

Looking back I wanted to offer some congrats re: PR on military press. Good job! Keep piling the weight on. You'll have shoulders like bowling balls before too long!

Also... 100 decline twisting crunches!  All at once!? Steep? Full ROM? That's gotta hurt anyway!

In '08 howzabout some full-on 1RM testing? It's good to get out of your 8-10rep box every now and then. I've been doing that with all kinds of stuff recently (weighted chins, military press, bench, squat, DB press, deadlift...). It's a whole heap of fun figuring out exactly how heavy shit can get before you just can't move it. It's also strongly recommended in "Optimizing Strength Training - Designing Non-Linear Periodization Workouts" (my latest book).

And maybe some stretching? Hmm...?

And how about some bar hangs too, after heavy shrugs, squats etc. Give your back a chance to decompress after heavy loads. You'll need that back of yours, later in life.

ALL THE VERY BEST FOR THE YEAR AHEAD...

G.


----------



## goob (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey V. AS DOMS would say, let a beautiful woman sit on your face and ask you to tell lies....

...................Happy crhistmas etc.......


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year V!!   Any plans lurking out there??


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy NEW YEARS~!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey V. AS DOMS would say, let a beautiful woman sit on your face and ask you to tell lies....
> 
> ...................Happy crhistmas etc.......



It's always the right time for that!

Happy New Year, vortrit!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, Vortrit!

All the best for 2008, and i hope you have a very SEXY year


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

hope you had a great holiday season vortrit...and a sexy one at that, too!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

Big G said:


> V - Happy holidays mate!
> 
> Looking back I wanted to offer some congrats re: PR on military press. Good job! Keep piling the weight on. You'll have shoulders like bowling balls before too long!
> 
> ...




Yeah, these are all great points. That's funny that you mention bar hangs because I actually used to do them a lot and people would kind of look at me weird not that it matters. I'm pretty sure my rountines are 100% different from everyone eles at the gym I go to.  Very valid point though, and I think I will put them back in there. 

Yeah, I was trying to pick on thing and do a 1RM testing once a week, but a lot of the stuff with my periodisation has been unorganized.

It's all really solid advice. Definitely some good points.

Those crunches did hurt a little but not too bad.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey V. AS DOMS would say, let a beautiful woman sit on your face and ask you to tell lies....
> 
> ...................Happy crhistmas etc.......



Sounds like a sexy time.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Happy NEW YEARS~!



Thanks and back at you!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's always the right time for that!
> 
> Happy New Year, vortrit!



Thanks and ditto.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Happy New Year from Scotland, Vortrit!
> 
> All the best for 2008, and i hope you have a very SEXY year



Thank. Let's definitely hope so. Happy new year to you too!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> hope you had a great holiday season vortrit...and a sexy one at that, too!



Thanks and back at you. It was pretty decent.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dips*

Bodyweight x 10
25 lbs. x 8
50 lbs. x 8
55 lbs. x 8
60 lbs. x 6
65 lbs. x 4

*Chins*

Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight x 8
Bodyweight x 6
Bodyweight x 6

*Military Press*

70 lbs. x 8
80 lbs. x 8
90 lbs. x 8
90 lbs. x 8

*Machine Shoulder Press*

50 lbs. x 8
60 lbs. x 8
70 lbs. x 6
70 lbs. x 6

*Side Laterals*

20 lbs.
3 x 8

....................


----------



## vortrit (Jan 2, 2008)

That was kind of a crappy workout. I was running late. First day back to work and stuff. I mostly just focused on the shoulders. Chins were horrible for some reason.


----------



## katt (Jan 2, 2008)

Crappy or not, it looks pretty good to me!     Dang V, if I could do that many bw chins,, I'd be bouncing around the weight room doing a happy dance...


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

No stopping you V!  Straight back into it.  Good work, by the way liked your blog.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Crappy or not, it looks pretty good to me!     Dang V, if I could do that many bw chins,, I'd be bouncing around the weight room doing a happy dance...



Thanks, but it seems like I've lost some strength. I'm not sure why. Probably because my diet has been crap, but I hope to start straightening it back out next week.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2008)

goob said:


> No stopping you V!  Straight back into it.  Good work, by the way liked your blog.



Thanks. Almost more like a writing experiment than anything.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2008)

*Core Superset*

Hanging Knee Raises x 30
Cable Crunches @ 150 lbs. x 25

3 sets

*Barbell Bench Press/Cable Cross Over Superset*

Barbell Bench Press @ 150 lbs. x 8
Cable Cross Over @ 70 lbs. x 8

4 sets

*Close Grip Cable Row*

180 lbs. x 8

4 sets

*Incline Barbell Bench Press/Pec Dec Fly Superset*

Incline Barbell Bench Press @ 145 lbs. x 5
Pec Dec @ 100 lbs. x 8

4 sets

*Supported T-Bar Row/Rear Delt. Machine Superset*

Supported T-Bar Row @ 70 lbs. x 8
Rear Delt. Machine @ 100 lbs. x 8

4 sets

*Straight Bar Cable Curls/Rope Curls Superset*

Straight Bar Cable Curls @ 110 lbs. x 5
Rope Curls @ 100 lbs. x 5

3 sets

...................


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Geez V.. you're still a supersetting fool..  JG!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2008)

katt said:


> Geez V.. you're still a supersetting fool..  JG!



Thanks. Yeah, I sure am.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2008)

*Barbell Squats*

135 lbs. x 20
185 lbs. x 15
235 lbs. x 8
235 lbs. x 8
235 lbs. x 8

*Barbell Hyper-extensions*

50 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Reverse Hyper-Extensions/Glute Machine Superset*

Reverse Hyper-Extensions @ 40 lbs. x 8
Glute Machine @ 75 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Pull Throughs*

85 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Plate Loaded Leg Squat/45 Degree Leg Press Superset*

Plate Loaded Leg Squat @ 360 lbs.
45 Degree Leg Press @ 230 lbs.
4 x 8

.....................


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 4, 2008)

Your horizontal upper body strength is fantastic. Nice squats and lower body posterior chain as well.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2008)

still supersetting it up I see - crazy bastard! lol..nice job on all those workouts vort


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicely done for legs and those supersets are just crazy.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm sorry it's been so long, but I'm REALLY busy with work and school right now. I don't know if I'll be keeping much of a journal over the next few months, but I'll be posting PR's and stuff like that. I'm doing great, and mostly good things seem to be happening for a change.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't worry mate. As long as you keep us posted with your progress.

Roll on the good times


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to hear it, V-man


----------



## goob (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, you better come back.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

good to hear things are going good. keep us posted as much as possible dude!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I hope to be back on track next week or so, and may start posting the workouts again, or at least a few of them here and there.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2008)

I thought I'd come by and post a couple of PR's from yesterday. I'm going to try and stop by a bit more often.

*Incline Dumbell Press - 80 x 6* *PR*
*Dumbell Pullover - 80 x 8* *PR*

I'll try to start stopping back by and posting more full workouts soon, now that I'm getting the hang of school, etc.


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

vortrit said:


> I thought I'd come by and post a couple of PR's from yesterday. I'm going to try and stop by a bit more often.
> 
> *Incline Dumbell Press - 80 x 6* *PR*
> *Dumbell Pullover - 80 x 8* *PR*
> ...


 
He's back.  I thought you'd done a Bakerboy on us.  Good to see you, hows things?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2008)

good to see you're back around a bit more vort 

those are some great PRs dude. how's school/everything going?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey V! 

Good to see you're still pumping iron in the gym! GJ on the PR's


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2008)

goob said:


> He's back.  I thought you'd done a Bakerboy on us.  Good to see you, hows things?



I'm good. I've just been REALLY busy. No, I am not going to pull a Bakerboy. I may be gone for awhile, but I will always keep checking in. School, a busy schedule at work, and other things just have me busy, busy, busy. I'm still doing my workouts though.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> good to see you're back around a bit more vort
> 
> those are some great PRs dude. how's school/everything going?



It's going really good. I'm taking more classses, so that's keeping me booked solid. I will be trying to check in though.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey V!
> 
> Good to see you're still pumping iron in the gym! GJ on the PR's



Thanks. No new PR's to report. I've actually dropped some of the volume and weight, and I've been working on form.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2008)

Currently I am:

194 lbs.
9% body fat.

I'll try to post more info. soon.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wide Grip Cable Row/Supported T-Bar row Superset*

Wide Grip Cable Row @ 150 lbs. x 8
Supported T-Bar row Superset @ 45 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*One Arm Dumbbell Rows*

65 lbs. x 8
70 lbs. x 8
70 lbs. x 4

*Rope Curls/EZ Bar Curl Superset*

Rope Curls @ 100 lbs. x 8
EZ Bar Curls @ 75 lbs. x 8
4 sets

*Wrist Roller*

15 lbs. x 3 sets


........................


----------



## goob (Feb 14, 2008)

vortrit said:


> *Wide Grip Cable Row/Supported T-Bar row Superset*
> 
> Wide Grip Cable Row @ 150 lbs. x 8
> Supported T-Bar row Superset @ 45 lbs. x 8
> ...


 

He's back!  And still doing nutty superset's.  Can't keep a good man down. 

Nice work V.  Definately still kicking ass.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2008)

goob said:


> He's back!  And still doing nutty superset's.  Can't keep a good man down.
> 
> Nice work V.  Definately still kicking ass.



Thanks. I've actually dropped the weight a lot and I've been working on form.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 15, 2008)

You're 9% bf?? Wow - you must be looking great! 

Nice to see you around again V!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2008)

Good work V !


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> You're 9% bf?? Wow - you must be looking great!
> 
> Nice to see you around again V!



Yeah, thanks. I'll try to check in a little more. I think my body fat may be a little higher than that. About 10ish actually. Still pretty good.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> Good work V !



Thanks and ditto!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

Now that I'm in the best shape I've ever been in, I plan to have a sexy time!


----------



## goob (Feb 17, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Now that I'm in the best shape I've ever been in, I plan to have a sexy time!


 
Good.  Sounds like you're ready to nail them to the mast.....

so to speak...


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

vortrit said:


> *Wide Grip Cable Row/Supported T-Bar row Superset*
> 
> Wide Grip Cable Row @ 150 lbs. x 8
> Supported T-Bar row Superset @ 45 lbs. x 8
> ...



still supersetting away you crazy son of a...lol, 

great stuff V, keep it up dude.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 17, 2008)

goob said:


> Good.  Sounds like you're ready to nail them to the mast.....
> 
> so to speak...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Now that I'm in the best shape I've ever been in, I plan to have a sexy time!



honestly?

its such a great feeling when your the best you've ever been, congrats bro.  you have put in a lot of time and hard work to get there.. now dont slack of, keep at it


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> honestly?
> 
> its such a great feeling when your the best you've ever been, congrats bro.  you have put in a lot of time and hard work to get there.. now dont slack of, keep at it



Thanks for stopping in! I don't plan to quit, at all. I have dropped some of the weight and volume to work on form, but that's about it. I just have not been posting my workouts as much because of school taking up a lot of time.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> still supersetting away you crazy son of a...lol,
> 
> great stuff V, keep it up dude.



Indeed. Still love supersetting!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2008)

goob said:


> Good.  Sounds like you're ready to nail them to the mast.....
> 
> so to speak...



Damn you and your wit!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2008)

i always stop in.. i get these damn emails everytime there is a post in here 

just dont post a lot


----------



## Big G (Feb 18, 2008)

Ditto.

Still got my eye on you, Bro.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2008)

vortrit, where art thou?


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi V!
Hows tricks?


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

taking a little time off??


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

V?????


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2008)

goob said:


> V?????



Yeah, I'm really sorry Goob. I've just been REALLY, REALLY busy. I'm still training my ass off, and plan to really get on it soon. Thanks for the concern brother!!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hi V!
> Hows tricks?



Now there's a good reason I should start coming back more. If nothing else to check out that hottie display pic!!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> taking a little time off??



Not at all. I just have not been posting. I'm going to try to get around more. The new office situation at work is a lot different. I'm still lifting four days a week.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 20, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Now there's a good reason I should start coming back more. If nothing else to check out that hottie display pic!!!



 Whaaat??!

So, hows the training going? Still making good progress?


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Not at all. I just have not been posting. I'm going to try to get around more. The new office situation at work is a lot different. I'm still lifting four days a week.


 
Must be some incredible numbers to follow soon.  Also manic 6 set supersets..........


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

The legend makes an appearance  good to see you.


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> The legend makes an appearance  good to see you.


 
I'm here most days, tip the waitress on your way out.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> I'm here most days, tip the waitress on your way out.



Yeah, where the hell is Vortrit anyway? I ordered some pie.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

you only ordered a pie...I ordered a lap dance! damn waitress!

 shit...that was for the "other" restaurant...


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, where the hell is Vortrit anyway? I ordered some pie.


 
We don't sell 'sheppards pie' in here.  This is a family joint.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, here's a sample of today's meal!

*Weighted Dips/Hanging Knee Raises*

Weighted Dips @ Bodyweight x 10
Hanging Knee Raises x 30

Weighted Dips @ 35 lbs. x 8
Hanging Knee Raises X 30

Weighted Dips @ 35 lbs. x 8
Hanging Knee Raises X 30

Weighted Dips @ 35 lbs. x 8
Hanging Knee Raises X 30

Weighted Dips @ 55 lbs. x 6

Weighted Dips @ 80 lbs. x  4 *PR*

*Military Press*

75 lbs. x 10

95 lbs. x 8

105 lbs. x 6

115 lbs. x 4

*Wide Grip Pull Ups*

Bodyweight x 6, 5, 5, 4, 4.

*Lat Pulldown/Rope Crunch/Triceps Pushdown Triple Set*

Lat Pulldown @ 120 lbs. x 8 (too easy)
Rope Crunches @ 125 lbs. x 25
Triceps Pushdown @ 125 lbs. x 4

4 sets

.................


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

The diet needs a little cleaning up, and I need to cut down on the beer a bit, but other than that things are going really well. I've actually dropped some of the weight for awhile to work on form, but now I'm bringing it back up. 

Hi everyone!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Whaaat??!
> 
> So, hows the training going? Still making good progress?



Yeah, it's going pretty good. I've still been at it on a regular basis. I've just dropped some weight to work on form, but now I'm bringing it back up a bit.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Must be some incredible numbers to follow soon.  Also manic 6 set supersets..........



It's been a bit of a relaxed pace lately, but I'm picking things back up.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, where the hell is Vortrit anyway? I ordered some pie.



I'm here lil darlin. Would you like whipped cream on that?


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2008)

The workouts are going well, I just have not had time to log them. I'm about 190 right now with a very low b/f. Abs are really starting to look great. I haven't had much time to post because of work and school.


----------



## 1quick1 (May 19, 2008)

vortrit said:


> The workouts are going well, I just have not had time to log them. I'm about 190 right now with a very low b/f. Abs are really starting to look great. I haven't had much time to post because of work and school.



Sounds good man.  190 and abs sounds like a good deal.  How tall are you?


----------



## vortrit (May 22, 2008)

1quick1 said:


> Sounds good man.  190 and abs sounds like a good deal.  How tall are you?



I'm 6 foot tall. I'm fairly happy where I'm at, but wouldn't mind toning the abs a bit more.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, what guy doesn't want to tone the abs anyway??? It's like us gals wanting to tone our thighs... it's the ultimate last place to go... lol


----------



## vortrit (May 23, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, what guy doesn't want to tone the abs anyway??? It's like us gals wanting to tone our thighs... it's the ultimate last place to go... lol



I hear you, but they actually do look pretty good right now. My only goal is to put on about 5 lbs of muscle, but I'm not too concerned about it. That means I'll have to eat more, so make more food, and I'm too lazy for that.


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

vortrit said:


> I hear you, but they actually do look pretty good right now. My only goal is to put on about 5 lbs of muscle, but I'm not too concerned about it. That means I'll have to eat more, so make more food, and I'm too lazy for that.


 
Howdy V.  How goes?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't been doing anything latley. It's sad. I really need to get back into the swing of things but don't even have a place to lift right now.


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude get your head up, no woa is me. Get your shit together and pay for a membership somewhere! Lets go!


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2009)

You can get motivated with me... I'm doing the struggling start-up.... again


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm mostly just biking right now. 15 miles of mountain biking today.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 6, 2010)

good work bro.Your a good dude


----------



## vortrit (Sep 6, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> good work bro.Your a good dude



Thanks bro. More biking mostly. I am going back to lifting eventually, but just biking for now.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 6, 2010)

I have to say I miss the old workouts and the old crew though. A lot of the people who used to post in my journal don't come here anymore.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 14, 2010)

Subbed . .  for mountain-biking and LHJO!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

1 hour of mountain biking.

I think I'm going to start doing some bodyweight exercises this week. My old gym closed and it's not feasible for me to get a new membership somewhere else yet.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Subbed . .  for mountain-biking and LHJO!



45 seconds of LHJO.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

1 hour mountain biking


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 26, 2010)

Wish I had anything resembling a mountain where I'm at right now.

I'm more interested in road cycling, but I just love riding in general and I know how tough and fun mountain biking can be.

Great sport


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

Most of my mountain biking is actually done in an urban setting.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

1/2 hour - mountain biking


----------



## vortrit (Sep 29, 2010)

1 hour of mountain biking

1 hour of watching Gunsmoke


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2012)

Beer can lifts.

I'm thinking push/pull/legs starting again next week - time to start up-keeping the journal a little better.


----------

